# theralphretort.com (and killstream.live)



## AltisticRight (Oct 24, 2021)

A place to laugh at Ethan Ralph's literary masterpieces. Now with extra flare from killstream.live, baby!

I think this is workable, what I'll do here is add all his newer blog posts and add older ones to a spoiler. I will also link to his newer blog posts within the thread posted by myself or other users.

WASTE OF GAS: DC Trucker Convoy Out at Home Plate  Your site is a waste of bandwidth, Ralph.​A | L



				This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.
			



*Zerohedge Publishes Kiwi Farms Owner Josh Moon: “I just fucking hate n****rs.” (10/30/2021)*​


Spoiler: Article



A | L



				This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.
			




The Great Recharge (10/24/2021)​A | L


Spoiler: Article







				This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 24, 2021)

Comments:



Time to get sweeping, Shannon.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Oct 24, 2021)

>They also offered me a month’s refund, but I told them to add it onto the user’s subscriptions instead.

You expect us to believe that gunt ?


----------



## Rabid Weasels (Oct 24, 2021)

Sandra being abandoned to die alone by her piece of shit son is not something that happened to ethan ralph. Its a tragedy he inflicted on her.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Oct 24, 2021)

The Shart Retort finally gets an update after who knows how long. I hope we get more masterpieces like this, something to rival _Don Quixote_. Go chase those windmills!


----------



## Calefactorite (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Oct 24, 2021)

The Ralph Retort almost sounds like the Colbert Report.

Only one is not playing a character and this is him acting in real life.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Oct 24, 2021)

PunishedWld said:


> >They also offered me a month’s refund, but I told them to add it onto the user’s subscriptions instead.
> 
> You expect us to believe that gunt ?


I assume they offered his subscribers a refund and he declined because he wanted to get paid. So now they're giving everybody a free month and Ralph is acting like he's doing them a favor.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 24, 2021)

PunishedWld said:


> >They also offered me a month’s refund, but I told them to add it onto the user’s subscriptions instead.
> 
> You expect us to believe that gunt ?


His entire one paragraph trying to tip toe around the obvious - Secure Server wants him gone - was hilarious copium BS.

I think they are just going to let Killstream.tv go dark until Ralph realizes they are done with him.


----------



## Chris Mclean (Oct 24, 2021)

> The twink down in Dallas who finally came out of the closet? Nah. Leave it. I have more important things to worry about. Like, the Killstream.


Who is the alog whos apparently a twink from Dallas?


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Oct 24, 2021)

Chris Mclean said:


> Who is the alog whos apparently a twink from Dallas?


Augie


----------



## Gangster Talk (Oct 24, 2021)

Did he just recently learn the word "sector"? He keeps using it weirdly when he doesn't know how else to describe something.


----------



## Chris Mclean (Oct 24, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> Augie



Hes also part of the manlet crew.


----------



## twozero (Oct 24, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> His entire one paragraph trying to tip toe around the obvious - Secure Server wants him gone - was hilarious copium BS.
> 
> I think they are just going to let Killstream.tv go dark until Ralph realizes they are done with him.


I wonder what percentage of his subscribers break the habit and won’t resub after the totally-just-two-weeks downtime. 

They’ll just start watching Tucker minus Ralph’s commentary.


----------



## Ketamine Kat (Oct 24, 2021)

TL;DR Still a massive fat faggot with a horse-faced leech carrying his tumor and falling into irrelevancy.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Oct 24, 2021)

Chris Mclean said:


> View attachment 2655594
> Hes also part of the manlet crew.


Wow 5'7" he towers over Ralph, no wonder he hates that twink.


----------



## An automatic clown (Oct 24, 2021)

A great recharge of...what exactly? He has no braincells left, thanks to pills and Maker's, to recharge.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Oct 24, 2021)

An automatic clown said:


> A great recharge of...what exactly? He has no braincells left, thanks to pills and Maker's, to recharge.


His phone?


----------



## An automatic clown (Oct 24, 2021)

He's back on Twitter. New pfp with out the horse. Hmm


----------



## Reaper King (Oct 24, 2021)

"Speaking of that program, I will be returning on October 25th at 9:30PM EST. I’m still working on the upcoming guest list, but here’s what I have so far:

*Tues, October 26th: Vito Gesualdi and Dick Masterson"*

lmao of course his first set of guests is Vito and Dick what with both of them being in the news for the Netflix protest. Say, doesn't Ralph have a burning hatred for Vito, or is he going to suck his cock and please him in the face of Daddy Dick?


----------



## RangerBoo (Oct 24, 2021)

Jesus Christ! And here I thought Chris Chans musings were egoistical gibberish. Reading whatever the fuck that was, all I got was just vindictive pettiness and someone with an underserved ego who puts himself on a pedestal. Ralph truly thinks he is fucking Ernest Hemingway. The three things I love most are:

1. Ralph blaming others for the death of his mom. Ralph you awful dipshit, it was because of you refusing to get the vax, which is no more than a fucking glorified booster shot, caused your mom to die alone and in shame. That was all on you gunty.
2. Him trying to convince his detractors that life is perfect and going well and that nothing will bring him down as he is an innocent man when in actuality he is depressed and scared as all hell as he knows that he is guilty and is going to go to jail again for a long time. Probably even missing the birth of his daughter.
3. Him, once again, having to insult both Null and Rekieta because he can't let things go like a normal well adjusted adult. Which was funny to me as earlier he said that he wouldn't let them get to him and then a few paragraphs later goes on a tirade against them.


----------



## Very Big Hat (Oct 24, 2021)

The best revenge is living well, Ralph! Don't let the haters get you down!


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Oct 24, 2021)

Reaper King said:


> "Speaking of that program, I will be returning on October 25th at 9:30PM EST. I’m still working on the upcoming guest list, but here’s what I have so far:
> 
> *Tues, October 26th: Vito Gesualdi and Dick Masterson"*
> 
> lmao of course his first set of guests is Vito and Dick what with both of them being in the news for the Netflix protest. Say, doesn't Ralph have a burning hatred for Vito, or is he going to suck his cock and please him in the face of Daddy Dick?


He's gonna slobber that cock so hard it's going on Brazzers., can't upset big daddy Dick.


----------



## Terrorist (Oct 24, 2021)

IMMA PULL DOWN MAH PANTS AND SHIT ALL OVER THE ENGLISH LANGUAGE


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 24, 2021)

Comments gone, sweep it up Shanny!
@RichardRApe saw this first.

Seems like commenting is disabled altogether. SHUT IT DOWN!


----------



## RangerBoo (Oct 24, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 2655988
> Comments gone, sweep it up Shanny!
> @RichardRApe saw this first.
> 
> Seems like commenting is disabled altogether. SHUT IT DOWN!


Once again Ralph won't let his detractors have the last word. This is funny as this is the behavior that the SJW's and Leftist's journalists who Ralph would make fun of relentlessly would do. Now he is doing the same thing as them. Truly Ralph has come full circle and is the type of hero who, alongside closeted homosexual Nick Fuentes, the alt-right need.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Oct 24, 2021)

Let's see how recharged he is after the next 45 days of aylawging!


----------



## Sammich (Oct 24, 2021)

Gangster Talk said:


> Did he just recently learn the word "sector"? He keeps using it weirdly when he doesn't know how else to describe something.


What i've been seeing said is that he doesn't want to use sphere because someone will call him a big fat sphere.


----------



## itsoktobewhite (Oct 24, 2021)

What could “f******” mean? Surely not ‘fuckers’ since he didn’t censor it when he said “motherfuckers”.


----------



## thismanlies (Oct 24, 2021)

Not gonna lie, I would love to see Gunt and Tommy fight each other.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 24, 2021)

Reaper King said:


> "Speaking of that program, I will be returning on October 25th at 9:30PM EST. I’m still working on the upcoming guest list, but here’s what I have so far:
> 
> *Tues, October 26th: Vito Gesualdi and Dick Masterson"*
> 
> lmao of course his first set of guests is Vito and Dick what with both of them being in the news for the Netflix protest. Say, doesn't Ralph have a burning hatred for Vito, or is he going to suck his cock and please him in the face of Daddy Dick?


Great of Dick to go on the show a week after his Netflix protest when everyone has moved on and it’s been milked of every last drop of interest. Ralph must be the last person interested in hearing Dick continue to talk about his terrible attack and concussion.


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 24, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> Once again Ralph won't let his detractors have the last word. This is funny as this is the behavior that the SJW's and Leftist's journalists who Ralph would make fun of relentlessly would do. Now he is doing the same thing as them. Truly Ralph has come full circle and is the type of hero who, alongside closeted homosexual Nick Fuentes, the alt-right need.


Being a voter of Obama twice, Ralph surely does exhibit womanly leftist behaviour! 



itsoktobewhite said:


> What could “f******” mean? Surely not ‘fuckers’ since he didn’t censor it when he said “motherfuckers”.


I think it's faggots.
The fact he needs to censor that on his blog... what a fucking wuss. Probably censoring words so his Google pagerank bullshit doesn't get affected.






Games and Video Games, the two are different I see. Games = gambling?
"Roleplaying"


----------



## An automatic clown (Oct 25, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Great of Dick to go on the show a week after his Netflix protest when everyone has moved on and it’s been milked of every last drop of interest. Ralph must be the last person interested in hearing Dick continue to talk about his terrible attack and concussion.


Dick is going to ride this wave as long as he can.
Look at how much he still talks about Maddox!


----------



## 412-L (Oct 25, 2021)

Ethan Ralph said:
			
		

> Because the one thing that always reigns supreme for me is the written word.


Ralph professing his great love for writing will never cease to be funny. His writing is just awful. You can barely read a paragraph of his writing without being met with atrocious grammar. Take this sentence, for example:


			
				Ethan Ralph said:
			
		

> I’ve let people who are pieces of shit, quite frankly…people who have personally betrayed me…get way too much time on my own platform.


Who the fuck uses ellipses this way? Does Ralph even know what they’re used for? If Ralph knew some basic grammar, he might have written that sentence this way: “Quite frankly, I’ve let people who are pieces of shit—people who have personally betrayed me—get way too much time on my own platform.” He could have used commas or parentheses in place of the em dashes. But not ellipses. Never ellipses.



			
				Ethan Ralph said:
			
		

> This is not even addressing the wild bullshit that’s made up by anonymous spergs on the daily. That’s certainly something I’m gonna be ignoring, too, going forward.


I bet that will happen on the same day that he gives up drinking, gambling, and coprophilia.


----------



## byuu (Oct 25, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 2655988
> Comments gone, sweep it up Shanny!
> @RichardRApe saw this first.
> 
> Seems like commenting is disabled altogether. SHUT IT DOWN!


The Disqus page is still there: https://disqus.com/embed/comments/?...ault#version=339ad07906d77081022b4931292cb95a

He deleted every individual comment that wasn't from a gunt guard.


----------



## Gaymead (Oct 25, 2021)

Calefactorite said:


> View attachment 2655549


I read that as “RALPH’S PREVIOUSLY *SHARTED* HEART”, lol.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Oct 25, 2021)

> Gunt Said:
> I mentioned being a fan of writing. One of the reasons is because I always feel like it helps me clear my head a bit. It takes the jumbled up morass of bullshit that is my conscious mind and orders it, at least for a time.


Well, that explains why you write with all the eloquence and prose of an eighth grade book report.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Oct 25, 2021)

> I find myself becoming more patient and more strategic the more that I write. I’m not sure if it’s like that for everyone, but I’ve certainly noticed it with myself.





> I actually want those people to hate me, because I hate them as well. I often wish them dead, their family ruined, them out on the streets…just as all those things have been wished on me by that same mob.


How often do you wish us dead Ralph? And why involve our families? They've done nothing to you. You should be talking to a therapist about this.

Speaking for myself, I don't wish death on you, Ralph. I hope you live as long as possible for a 5'1 gunted hobbit. I even hope you get visitation rights with Xander (although this is mostly to spite the Vickers).

I hope you keep writing your diary entries too. It really demonstrates how you have an inflated sense of your own intelligence. You know, like Sargon. You can't write for shit, this reads like a mentally challenged high schooler trying to impersonate Hunter Thompson. It must hurt knowing that pretty much every KF poster is a better writer than you. Maybe you should've finished school!


----------



## MediocreMilt (Oct 25, 2021)

Hüftpriester said:


> Speaking for myself, I don't wish death on you, Ralph.


Yeah, I don't get this one. Speculating on when it'll happen based upon his lifestyle is not the same as actively wishing for it.


----------



## Empresa (Oct 25, 2021)

_*YOU CAN'T REFUND THE RETORT*_


----------



## twozero (Oct 25, 2021)

An automatic clown said:


> He's back on Twitter. New pfp with out the horse. Hmm


Looks like it's a zoom-in of that cringey INTERNET VILLAIN t-shirt moo-moo he wears on his streams.

I've noticed Ralph's profile-pic changes seem to coincide roughly between each of his fuckups and subplots. Is this how we can roughly delineate a new season of the Ralph Show? If so, looking forward to next season when southern_gentleman_ralph.bmp has to fight for his rights in court, as branding yourself as a villain isn't a great look when battling charges for being a revenge pornographer.


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Oct 25, 2021)

> Why am I here, again?







Ethan Ralph's writing is one step above a seventh grader(with brain damage). I was acutely aware that every word I read was a waste of my time.



> A short bid in jail ain’t it and neither are f****** online making up bullshit. Getting a call in the middle of your show, asking for permission to put your Mother on a ventilator and initiate brain surgery? Yea, that’s it.


What a hero. Ethan knows what suffering is everyone...he saw it in that woman's eyes behind the Arby's.



> Another acknowledgement: May, who is carrying my child, has been a great, shining light in my life. She’s also put up with all my bullshit over the past year. AND, on top of that, she’s carrying my daughter and just hit 14 weeks. So, I would be remiss if I didn’t give her the proper credit as well.


The only reason May has not clawed that fetus out is the hope that she can one day molest it.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Oct 25, 2021)

Hüftpriester said:


> Speaking for myself, I don't wish death on you, Ralph.


That’s because Ralph doesn’t live in your head, torturing you rent-free. But anyone who posts on KF is personally responsible for inflicting much mental and emotional torment on this overly sensitive little bitch. We’re just pointing and laughing at him, but Ralph is seething and hitting record blood pressure levels.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Oct 25, 2021)

John Andrews Stan said:


> That’s because Ralph doesn’t live in your head, torturing you rent-free. But anyone who posts on KF is personally responsible for inflicting much mental and emotional torment on this overly sensitive little bitch. We’re just pointing and laughing at him, but Ralph is seething and hitting record blood pressure levels.


Like that time I got him to post a baby photo of a few clumped cells as proof that he created a cross-species blend. He just softballs them in, it's too easy sometimes.


----------



## RussianParasite (Oct 25, 2021)

Hey, did you guys know that Ralph DOES NOT CARE about the farms, rackets, or other haters in general? No sir, not bothered one bit. Never crosses his mind.


----------



## RichardRApe (Oct 25, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Comments gone, sweep it up Shanny!


I had this still open and caught what seems like either Ralph or one his gunt guard given the command to go in and get the last word to really pwn the a-logs before he shuts it down for cyber bullying.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Oct 25, 2021)

> I imagine you love the smell of feces as much as the real Ade does.


Not a... whiff... of self-awareness here.


----------



## Mullti Port RDRAM (Oct 25, 2021)

gunt said:
			
		

> words words words more important things words words words fuck jawsh moon words words *sharts loudly*


He's just the fucking worst at writing.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Oct 25, 2021)

Mullti Port RDRAM said:


> He's just the fucking worst at writing.


FTFY. 

Ralph probably had a teacher who tried to encourage him by telling him he was a gifted writer. Dipshit believed it.


----------



## GunnlaugurSassoon (Oct 25, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Oh, before I go: Shoutout to my Mom. I miss her so much. The year has been…well, it’s the worst year of my life because of her passing. There’s just no getting around that. She could have went in a perfect manner and it still would have been the shittiest time ever. But, as I’ve talked about, that’s not what happened at all. For that reason, it’s been extra tough. She was stolen away from me through the neglect of others and I didn’t even get to be with her on the day she died. It’s something I can still barely comprehend. How could this have happened to me?



Who the fuck starts their elegy to their recently deceased mother with "Shout out to" like he's reading a fucking superchat? Did his eulogy start with "Big Ups"?

And ending the paragraph to his mother who suffered a long illness and died alone because her bum child refused to get a covid shot out of spire with "How could this have happened to me?" is peak victim complex. Shockingly so. "Mama Ralph (Big Ups thanks for the birth) died after a long illness in a home in which I refused to come and see her and infamously shouted at her and drunkenly insulted her how could this have happened to _ME_?"


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Oct 25, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> I had this still open and caught what seems like either Ralph or one his gunt guard given the command to go in and get the last word to really pwn the a-logs before he shuts it down for cyber bullying.
> View attachment 2657405
> View attachment 2657429


Sounds very much like Ralph, so much for ignoring the alogs.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Oct 25, 2021)

GunnlaugurSassoon said:


> Who the fuck starts their elegy to their recently deceased mother with "Shout out to" like he's reading a fucking superchat? Did his eulogy start with "Big Ups"?
> 
> And ending the paragraph to his mother who suffered a long illness and died alone because her bum child refused to get a covid shot out of spire with "How could this have happened to me?" is peak victim complex. Shockingly so. "Mama Ralph (Big Ups thanks for the birth) died after a long illness in a home in which I refused to come and see her and infamously shouted at her and drunkenly insulted her how could this have happened to _ME_?"


It really is much more revealing than Ralph could ever realize. If Faith loses the baby and almost dies in childbirth, she’d better not expect any sympathy from Ethan. He’ll be too busy taking God to task for a-logging him.


----------



## instythot (Oct 25, 2021)

Chris Mclean said:


> View attachment 2655594
> Hes also part of the manlet crew.


Still fuckin towers over Ethan


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Oct 25, 2021)

GunnlaugurSassoon said:


> Who the fuck starts their elegy to their recently deceased mother with "Shout out to" like he's reading a fucking superchat? Did his eulogy start with "Big Ups"?
> 
> And ending the paragraph to his mother who suffered a long illness and died alone because her bum child refused to get a covid shot out of spire with "How could this have happened to me?" is peak victim complex. Shockingly so. "Mama Ralph (Big Ups thanks for the birth) died after a long illness in a home in which I refused to come and see her and infamously shouted at her and drunkenly insulted her how could this have happened to _ME_?"


It's because Ralph writes just like he speaks, in fact it would not surprise me if he said what he was about to write out loud. Things that might sound fine when you say them, such as shouting out his deceased mother on his podcast, do not necessarily sound good when others read them on your muckraking site.  The whole thing is just stream of consciousness, as if he has not contemplated a thought or idea in it, which is clear to see based on the fact he uses the same verbal ticks to start his sentence as he does when speaking. He starts sentences with "But" and "Because" which are subordinating conjunctions used to denote subordinate clauses. You do not start sentences with these.

Look at this example of some of his sentences:
"Like, the Killstream."
" It makes no sense, logically. And for the few people who may be convinced by those idiots, the same thing applies."
"Why am I here, again?"

For someone who loves the written word he has a piss poor grasp of it. It reminds me of how I used to write, when my understanding of grammar was that you put in commas and full stops when you feel like you would pause when talking. Which is what I think Ralph does, hence the stream of consciousness writing. This is just a Killstream rant he wrote down.


----------



## Terrorist (Oct 25, 2021)

The Great Reshart: You will do nothing but get owned online, and you will be happy.


----------



## veri (Oct 25, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> It's because Ralph writes just like he speaks


you're right. something felt so off about reading it in my head until i read it in ralph's voice, it sounds EXACTLy like him


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Oct 25, 2021)

Terrorist said:


> IMMA PULL DOWN MAH PANTS AND SHIT ALL OVER THE ENGLISH LANGUAGE


He really cannot write to save his life. We’re well over a year in to his descent to top-tier cowdom and I still have trouble wrapping my head around his bad he is at it.
Edit: As others have said, he writes like he speaks. There’s a reason most teachers worth a damn try to make sure people do not do this.


----------



## Xolanite (Oct 25, 2021)

I can't wait for Argent to take a look at Ralph's book. It'll probably be a self-published abortion full of projecting like an Ayn Rand novel, if Rand was a high school dropout with a 3rd grade reading level instead of a former aristocrat determined to learn English and write for Hollywood.


----------



## veri (Oct 25, 2021)

Xolanite said:


> Rand was a high school dropout with a 3rd grade reading level instead of a former aristocrat determined to learn English and write for Hollywood.


never heard of an artistic rat who took an AMMO
BOX TO THE head


----------



## Jan_Hus (Oct 26, 2021)

"Because the one thing that always reigns supreme for me is the written word. A lot of you motherfuckers can’t even read these days"

Okay if you're going to claim authority like this in a piece of writing, you need to be doing better than "poverty wages" 

Also he used "reigns supreme" F- for use of that cliche, gunt.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Oct 26, 2021)

Honestly I would read a Ralph report book. I bet it would be KINO


----------



## Keranu (Oct 26, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> Let's see how recharged he is after the next 45 days of aylawging!


Battery depleted, he bailed on Tequila Sunrise today.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Oct 27, 2021)

Just posting to note that Ethan seethed at me during his Tequila Sunrise intro today, thus breaking the pledge from his latest article not to respond to his critics anymore.

He couldn't even make it _three days_.

Sad.


----------



## Stasi (Oct 27, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> Just posting to note that Ethan seethed at me during his Tequila Sunrise intro today, thus breaking the pledge from his latest article not to respond to his critics anymore.
> 
> He couldn't even make it _three days_.
> 
> Sad.


I find it hilarious how he seethes at people just mocking him because of the dumb shit he himself did. Just ignore it nigga. 

There are people from like the O&A sphere that actually got fucked with and had their income sources taken away that took it better and here is piggy crying that people make fun of his gunt. Be thankful that the kiwi ayylawgs are content to simply laugh at your wigger antics Ralph.


----------



## Astro Galactic Megalul (Oct 27, 2021)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> The Shart Retort finally gets an update after who knows how long. I hope we get more masterpieces like this, something to rival _Don Quixote_. Go chase those windmills!


The Daily Shart sounds better IMO


----------



## Puck (Oct 27, 2021)

He writes like a fucking unpaid buzzfeed intern


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Oct 27, 2021)

Puck said:


> He writes like a fucking unpaid buzzfeed intern


That’s an insult to unpaid Buzzfeed interns. At least their content gets shared by people.


----------



## Makoto Niijima (Oct 27, 2021)

Puck said:


> He writes like a fucking unpaid buzzfeed intern


Baked Alaska used to work for Buzz Fed.


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 27, 2021)

Astro Galactic Megalul said:


> The Daily Shart sounds better IMO


The Daily Shater


----------



## break these cuffs (Oct 28, 2021)

Makoto Niijima said:


> Baked Alaska used to work for Buzz Fed.


Baked Alaska is a federal informant


----------



## RangerBoo (Oct 28, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> I had this still open and caught what seems like either Ralph or one his gunt guard given the command to go in and get the last word to really pwn the a-logs before he shuts it down for cyber bullying.
> View attachment 2657405
> View attachment 2657429


These comments were so made by Ralph after a night of Makers Mark and him seething at the computer screen. He really has to get the last word in. These make me excited to when I release my New Vegas mod with the Gunt Easter Egg. I can already see the spam hate comments and threatening emails coming my way soon.



Xolanite said:


> I can't wait for Argent to take a look at Ralph's book. It'll probably be a self-published abortion full of projecting like an Ayn Rand novel, if Rand was a high school dropout with a 3rd grade reading level instead of a former aristocrat determined to learn English and write for Hollywood.


Holy shit! I forgot that he said that he is writing a book. If that ever comes out I will bite the bullet and read it. I imagine it will be a rambling manifesto where he decries all those dirty goddamn ay-lawgs like that pedophile Joshua Conner Moon.


----------



## veri (Oct 28, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> These comments were so made by Ralph after a night of Makers Mark and him seething at the computer screen. He really has to get the last word in. These make me excited to when I release my New Vegas mod with the Gunt Easter Egg. I can already see the spam hate comments and threatening emails coming my way soon.
> 
> 
> Holy shit! I forgot that he said that he is writing a book. If that ever comes out I will bite the bullet and read it. I imagine it will be a rambling manifesto where he decries all those dirty goddamn ay-lawgs like that pedophile Joshua Connor Moon.


 chapter one: it started when my dad (ronnie ralph RIP DADDY) started coming into my room after bedtime. since the first night it happened i always suspended JOSHUA CONNER MOON was behind these nefarious acts


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Oct 28, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> Holy shit! I forgot that he said that he is writing a book.


Did he say if it’s going to be a memoir or fiction? Either way, the title had better be WIGGER.


----------



## veri (Oct 28, 2021)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Did he say if it’s going to be a memoir or fiction? Either way, the title had better be WIGGER.


mein shart


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Oct 28, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> mein shart


The Great Guntsby


----------



## RangerBoo (Oct 28, 2021)

For Whom The Shart Tolls
To Kill A MockingAlawg
I, Ralph
The Children of Gunt
The Count of West Memphis Cristo
The Prince and the Wigger
Crime and Punishment (Which totally wasn't my fault but that of that dirty pedophile Joshua Conner Moon! Tell em Gaytor!)


----------



## MediocreMilt (Oct 28, 2021)

Gunt of Thrones
Guntiver's Travels
Lonesome Gunt
A Tale of Two Babymamas
Scent of a Woman('s poo during sex)
Primary Colors, by Adrienne Blair (or as Ralph legally has to call her, "Anonymous")
Stone-22


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Oct 28, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> For Whom The Shart Tolls
> To Kill A MockingAlawg
> I, Ralph
> The Children of Gunt
> ...


The Gunt Also Rises
Guntiver’s Travels 
The Corn of Wrath
As I Lay Sharting
Gone With the Gunt


----------



## MediocreMilt (Oct 28, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Guntiver's Travels





John Andrews Stan said:


> Guntiver’s Travels


Bruh


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Oct 28, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Bruh


Calm down, while I was writing my post you posted yours. Nobody stole your IP, it’s an obvious joke waiting to be made.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Oct 29, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Bruh





John Andrews Stan said:


> Calm down, while I was writing my post you posted yours. Nobody stole your IP, it’s an obvious joke waiting to be made.


Great minds and all that.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Oct 29, 2021)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Gone With the Gunt


I would go with "Gone with the Shart"


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Oct 29, 2021)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> The Shart Retort finally gets an update after who knows how long.


Conviniently right after Jersh publishes his article.
Maybe there is something to the idead that Ralph does things out of spite all the time.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Oct 29, 2021)

Gunt's book should be titled "I Have No Platform and I Must Scream"


----------



## Terrorist (Oct 29, 2021)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> Gunt's book should be titled "I Have No Platform and I Must Scream"


The Smell Curve


----------



## Not Even Twice (Oct 29, 2021)

Top Gunt


----------



## veri (Oct 29, 2021)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> "I Have No Platform and I Must Stream”


gunt after odysee kicks him off


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 29, 2021)

Fastest Hand In The East said:


> Conviniently right after Jersh publishes his article.
> Maybe there is something to the idead that Ralph does things out of spite all the time.


It’s amusing that Josh’s article is x10000 more coherent, better written and interesting than Adrienne “Lover of written word” Ralph’s pathetic, poorly written, self-involved, middle school level drivel. 

I think a major reason Ralph seethes at Josh, and others, is because they inadvertently makes him feel stupid and technologically retarded merely by existing and working. Ralph is mad at the world because almost every one makes him feel inferior.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Oct 29, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> gunt after odysee kicks him off


It going to happen sooner then we thought it seems.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 29, 2021)

John Andrews Stan said:


> The Gunt Also Rises
> Guntiver’s Travels
> The Corn of Wrath
> As I Lay Sharting
> Gone With the Gunt


Gunt with the Wind
The Gunt, the Bad, and the Aylawg
The Guntslinger and the Shart Tower
The Poo Edda
The Gunt Smile
A Gunt and his Horse
The Gunt Escape
Eternal Shartstain of the Gunted Mind
Lady Guntdiver
120 Days of Sodomy


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Oct 29, 2021)

I appreciate good writing, even informal or unconventional writing (such as forum / blog posts). The quality of the writing depends in part upon its purpose, and the personal tastes of the reader. Naturally the question of what constitutes "good writing" is cause for debate. But the question of what constitutes "bad writing" is far less controversial. Ralph, "The Great Recharge" is an example of bad writing. Here's why, in summary:

*1) Excess verbiage* -  Simply put, you use more words than necessary to express your thoughts. Consider, for example, the randomly selected passage below:


> I won’t even mention the mythical book. OK, well, I guess I just did. Point is, I haven’t forgotten all the written word enthusiasts. I’m one of them myself.
> 
> Why am I here, again? I don’t think I’ve made that clear. I enjoy mentioned being a fan of writing. One of the reasons is because I always feel like iIt helps me clear my head a bit organize my thoughts. It takes the jumbled up morass of bullshit that is my conscious mind and orders it, at least for a time. I find myself becoming become more patient and more strategic the more that when I write. I’m not sure if it’s like that for everyone, but I’ve certainly noticed it with myself.


Setting aside the larger issue (lack of content—see below), the point of this paragraph is almost entirely buried in your meandering prose. The stricken language could be omitted and your point would remain the same. For tips on how to reduce excess verbiage, read this book cover to cover. 

*2) Organization* - TGR is essentially a stream of Ethan Ralph's consciousness. The introduction says nothing about its content. The interesting information—future Killstream dates, news about Killstream.tv, your future jail term—is buried in the middle. The remainder is a hodgepodge of half-baked musings, personal grievances, and token triumphalism (e.g., "...there's nothing in this life that could ever break me"). There is no logical progression. In the future, consider using subheadings, and write them first. 

*3) Content* - The most important, and most overlooked aspect of good writing is content—original thoughts, new / exclusive information, creative expression, humor, etc. Readers ought to derive something from your writing that they cannot find elsewhere. Sometimes, a writer's stylistic prowess can stand on its own as art. But alas, Ralph, Hunter Thompson you are not. Jack Kerouac you are not. And notwithstanding its stylistic deficiencies, TGR is almost wholly lacking in content. The vast majority of its 1,477 words are thoughts that you've already expressed publicly (e.g., attacking "the grifting lawyer"), or that are too inane to merit use of the written word ("I won’t even mention the mythical book. OK, well, I guess I just did."). These words are non-content. What little content TGR contains falls under the broad umbrella of "news." But TGR fails as a news article because its content is buried under a mountain of non-content. All of TGR's content could have fit in a single tweet, and there it should have been.

Ralph, a good writer has respect for his readers' time and intelligence. For a loyal Killstream supporter, TGR is a veritable waste of time (6 minutes, to be exact). If you care about your paypigs, do not waste their time like this. If you have no interesting thoughts, you will not make them interesting by publishing them. 

0/10


----------



## Killstream Kleanup Krew (Oct 29, 2021)

New article up on the blog.
The seethe is so thick,  you could cut it with a knife. 



Archive 
Site


----------



## byuu (Oct 29, 2021)

Already removed the comment section lmao



			
				Gunt said:
			
		

> I’ve been a longtime reader of Zerohedge. In fact, this site has been cited there many times, come to think of it.


site:zerohedge.com "Ralph Retort" - 0 results
site:zerohedge.com "theralphretort.com" - 0 results
site:zerohedge.com "Ethan Ralph" - 0 results


----------



## Gone Ham (Oct 29, 2021)

Killstream Kleanup Krew said:


> New article up on the blog.
> The seethe is so thick,  you could cut it with a knife.
> 
> View attachment 2670458
> ...


The irony is also insane


----------



## LurkTrawl (Oct 29, 2021)

I cannot believe this level of fucking seethe exists. I have no words for how embarrassing this is for Ralph that this image was on that article.


Spoiler: Behold!


----------



## Stasi (Oct 29, 2021)

lmaoooo I cant even 

Yes Ralph, you definitely have influence beyond your womanly blog that no one reads and your double digit stream audience of literal subhumans.


----------



## Neko GF (Oct 29, 2021)

Killstream Kleanup Krew said:


> New article up on the blog.
> The seethe is so thick,  you could cut it with a knife.
> 
> View attachment 2670458
> ...


Transcript:


			
				 Gunt said:
			
		

> I’ve been a longtime reader of Zerohedge. In fact, this site has been cited there many times, come to think of it. But when I saw a recent contributor, Josh Moon, I somehow knew it would fall to me to point out the obvious bullshit.
> 
> You see, most people seem to be afraid of Kiwi Farms and Josh Moon. I guess that’s why they keep silent. There’s no lie about me they can tell that they haven’t already told, so it doesn’t affect me much. But I can understand those who reluctantly keep quiet in the face of such a fraud. Well, they stay silent in public. In private, many things are said. Still, I understand most sane people not wanting to get involved.
> 
> ...


>"Kiwi Farms being the largest purveyor of revenge pornography on the internet, right"?
>"Josh Moon doesn’t even believe in “free speech” as he portrays it to the mob". 

People who live in glasses houses shouldn't be throwing stones, Ethan. 

Ralph really isn't any better than the average z-list joruno on Twitter who whines about jokes.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Oct 29, 2021)

LMFAO. HE EDITED NULLS FACE ON THE KID DIDDLER HAT HE WAS WEARING AND PUT IT IN THE ARTICLE.


----------



## Tom Myers (Oct 29, 2021)

The Ralphamale has blocked me now 5 times on twitter. I'm going to fuck him up IRL.


----------



## Truly Rural (Oct 29, 2021)

byuu said:


> Already removed the comment section lmao
> 
> 
> site:zerohedge.com "Ralph Retort" - 0 results
> ...


Since Ralph is illiterate I think he wanted to say that he cited ZH many times on his show/blog.


----------



## veri (Oct 29, 2021)

it’s just so funny that only days after saying he won’t talk about kiwi farms he writes an article and string of tweets crying about josh lol. it’s like someone who says they’re going to go clean then days later moves onto harder shit


----------



## Hüftpriester (Oct 29, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> it’s just so funny that only days after saying he won’t talk about kiwi farms he writes an article and string of tweets crying about josh lol. it’s like someone who says they’re going to go clean then days later moves onto harder shit


The Gunt is acting like a feral animal and this is when he's at his most entertaining. I had a feeling something like this was coming since the Rekieta heelturn. Imagine how much Ralph was seething as he listened to every second of Null's appearance on Rekieta's show, because you know he did.

The fact that he wrote this makes me think he's been broken


> I’m sure he warned Zerohedge about Kiwi Farms being the largest purveyor of revenge pornography on the internet, right?


How can someone even as dumb and drunk as Ralph be so disconnected from reality? I almost admire the audacity of writing such an absurd thing in your internet diary while still dealing with the legal consequences of his crimes against Faith. Hasn't he been alluding to the possibility of being in prison for 8 months next year? The guy is cracking and it's a thing to behold.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 29, 2021)

Stasi said:


> lmaoooo I cant even
> View attachment 2670513
> Yes Ralph, you definitely have influence beyond your womanly blog that no one reads and your double digit stream audience of literal subhumans.


LMFAO, this afternoon he was swearing the article would be removed by the end of the day now he’s swearing they will never have Mr. Moon back again!


----------



## Criminal Stupidity (Oct 29, 2021)

Hüftpriester said:


> How can someone even as dumb and drunk as Ralph be so disconnected from reality?


I've become convinced Ralph is sincerely incapable of coming up with anything at all himself. Every insult, every remark, every little seethe and cope is only ever him turning back what's been said about him onto other people. Ralph's probably been called a bitch frequently throughout his life and thus everyone he doesn't like is the real bitch. His behaviour gets him labelled a faggot so it gets added to his lexicon. Paedophile? It's probably been thrown at him at some earlier point because of his weirdness around children. Now that he's embroiled in a revenge porn debacle, those two words have been mixed into his stunted vocabulary and he just has to find somewhere to use them. It doesn't matter how poorly timed or chosen his wording is, or how much it exposes his hypocrisy—he's like a child with a new toy and he simply must find somewhere to apply the latest exciting term that's been introduced to him.

I think Ralph might be the least creative person on the planet.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Oct 29, 2021)

Criminal Stupidity said:


> I think Ralph might be the least creative person on the planet.


Chris is more creative than Gunt, and that says something.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Oct 29, 2021)

"Here’s a couple Hard R’s, brought to you by the editorial staff at Zerohedge! Hard R Hedge, perhaps? I didn’t realize this was a new avenue for them. _*Perhaps we can get Randbot a blog series as well!" *_

No, Ralph due Rand being low iq moron also not even sure he know how to write or read since he had ammo box drop on his head and sniffs the petrol.


----------



## Lou Reed's Dead Parrot (Oct 29, 2021)

PunishedWld said:


> "Here’s a couple Hard R’s, brought to you by the editorial staff at Zerohedge! Hard R Hedge, perhaps? I didn’t realize this was a new avenue for them. _*Perhaps we can get Randbot a blog series as well!" *_
> 
> No, Ralph due Rand being low iq moron also not even sure he know how to write or read since he had ammo box drop on his head and sniffs the petrol.


Am I retarded? What the fuck are you trying to say?


----------



## Thomas Highway (Oct 29, 2021)

ZeroHedge is sort of like Infowars but without the store selling you super male vitality.

Pretty sure they ain't going to kick people off for using gamer words.

@theralph get a job.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Oct 29, 2021)

Lou Reed's Dead Parrot said:


> Am I exceptional? What the fuck are you trying to say?


It quote from Ralph latest article.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Oct 29, 2021)

This past Sunday:







Today, not yet a week later:


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Oct 29, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I think a major reason Ralph seethes at Josh, and others, is because they inadvertently makes him feel stupid and technologically exceptional merely by existing and working. Ralph is mad at the world because almost every one makes him feel inferior.


100%. You can tell Ralph started seeing red when Josh laughed at Ralph for claiming how he was “very smart.” He’s a thin-skinned, fragile, overgrown, mentally stunted alcoholic man-baby who can dish it out, but can’t take it because he’s a pussy.


----------



## RangerBoo (Oct 29, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Today, not yet a week later:
> View attachment 2671076


*"But, the fact is, he bans people from his site daily. He uses the mentally ill user on Kiwi Farms to spin lies about his enemies. AND, the worst part of all is, he seems to think he should be immune from the same sorts of perils that yours truly has to go through."*
Holy fucking shit! The amount of projection that is seeping out of this paragraph is astonishing! Ralph truly is the king of lacking self awareness. Lets go over it my friends:
1. Ralph you ban people on the daily from your blog and Twitter account for the slightest thing.
2. You use your mentally ill fanbase of wingnuts to attack your detractors wherever you are made fun of.
3. You think you should be immune from all criticism because you are the Great Ethan Oliver Ralph! The Ralphamale! The one who took down some irrelevant flaggot (When really it was Jim and Keemstar who did most of the work). I know everyone likes to say this was all started over a corn joke but really, the thing that started this all was you getting a thread on the Farms Ralph. You hated that Null allowed a thread on you to be put on the Farms because you thought that you were above criticism. The corn joke was just the straw that broke the piggy's back.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Oct 29, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> *"But, the fact is, he bans people from his site daily. He uses the mentally ill user on Kiwi Farms to spin lies about his enemies. AND, the worst part of all is, he seems to think he should be immue from the same sorts of perils that yours truly has to go through."*
> Holy fucking shit! The amount of projection that is seeping out of this paragraph is astonishing! Ralph truly is the king of lacking self awareness. Lets go over it my friends:
> 1. Ralph you ban people on the daily from your blog and Twitter account for the slightest thing.
> 2. You use your mentally ill fanbase of wingnuts to attack your detractors wherever you are made fun of.
> 3. You think you should be immune from all criticism because you are the Great Ethan Oliver Ralph! The Ralphamale! The one who took down some irrelevant flaggot (When really it was Jim and Keemstar who did most of the work). I know everyone likes to say this was all started over a corn joke but really, the thing that started this all was you getting a thread on the Farms Ralph. You hated that Null allowed a thread on you to be put on the Farms because you thought that you were above criticism. The corn joke was just the straw that broke the piggy's back.


4. Routinely insults other people's appearance despite looking like an autistic sack of potatoes.


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 30, 2021)

Added the "Zerohedge nigger word" article. 
Rich for Ralph to whinge about free speech while he blocks people for "liking" certain tweets. Even lefties won't do that.


----------



## Edilg (Oct 30, 2021)

ZeroHedge is already a "DEBOONKED" website according to the left Ralph. You swing wildly into the darkness out of pure spite.

***Edit: I should have known that the only way to get Ralph to write more was to make a thread about his blog. We're gonna alog you into bettering your life!


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Oct 30, 2021)

When you Google “Zero Hedge” and “Josh Moon,” you get Josh’s recent article:

When you Google “Zero Hedge” and “theralphretort.com,” you get...

Nothing TRR related for many results down. Ralph’s recent anti-Josh / Zero Hedge article is not even on the first page. But you know what is? This thread.

And finally:

I have a feeling Zero Hedge isn’t going to see your article, Ralph. It’s hard to find even when you’re looking for it.


----------



## Wodanaz (Oct 30, 2021)

One would think that ralph, of all people, wouldn't stoop to this level. I can only give thanks to Allah that I am not a fat drunk wigger.


----------



## CECA Loather (Oct 30, 2021)

Where the Sidewalk Ends: The Death of the Internet
					

compare the internet to the classic american west. it was bound to end. civilisation (aka govt & social bodies) won't & can't allow lawlessness to exist. the generation born on tiktok wouldn't yearn for the right to say "nigger" on the internet, cuz they never experienced it.  @Null what's gonna...




					kiwifarms.net
				






			https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1454150621976690693?s=20
		


He tweeted at Zerohedge just like how Sir Gern o' Fakkad and Kraut tweeted at the organisations where the people they didn't like had a platform on to try and get them deplatformed. 

But really? Does Ralph really not know that Zerohedge gave a platform to Null because of Kiwifarms? And does he think that Zerohedge doesn't know that part of the appeal of Kiwifarms is that they allow the use of the word 'nigger' or the posting of lolcows in the nude? 

If I were him, I may as well as tweet this: ZERO'EDGE! DO YU KNO THA' PEARDOUGH JOSH MOO' HOS' DA DOXING AND 'ARASSMENT WEBSAIT KIWIFARMS?


----------



## Stasi (Oct 30, 2021)

His blog title also makes it look like zerohedge literally publish an article titled "I fucking hate niggers".

Lmao, I though Ralph was a gaymergate certified "journalist", why is he such a shitty writer?


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 30, 2021)

Stasi said:


> why is he such a shitty writer?


Well, I just have to say that your [sic] right.


----------



## pensiveniglet (Oct 30, 2021)

" bbut I wanted to write and get published... it should've been me on zerohedge instead of Null!"


----------



## Pill Cosby (Oct 30, 2021)

Hey @Null where can I get that Kiddy Diddler hat? I know two guys in LA that were protesting for Cuties 2 last week.


----------



## Dont Mind Me (Oct 30, 2021)

Null wrote a significantly better article. In terms of grammar, staying on topic, just about any metric one uses for grading writing. I’m actually looking forward to the next ZH one he writes


----------



## Yonder (Oct 30, 2021)

pensiveniglet said:


> " bbut I wanted to write and get published... it should've been me on zerohedge instead of Null!"


The Ralphamale is more qualified then that treacherous, pedo, n-word spuing Josh Moon! Don't you know? He has a major in political science!


----------



## Makoto Niijima (Oct 30, 2021)

If you click the archive you won't be able to see this , however if you go to the actual article you get to see the Josh edit of Ralph's "Kid Diddler" hat I took a screenie so you don't have to donate any clicks to Gunt:


----------



## Farglemark (Oct 30, 2021)

I read a few pages back and didn't see anything about this, but a couple of things, one, his shares and responses are suspiciously low on articles that were listed with thousands of views.

Secondly he didn't remove the comment sections from the older articles, which means that it wasn't a quick edit for the whole site, and hes been manually removing them for each article.

Edit: tested out posting a comment on an older article, its on bitch mode where he has to approve any comments before they are posted.


----------



## Leedsotherkid (Oct 30, 2021)

Rabid Weasels said:


> Sandra being abandoned to die alone by her piece of shit son is not something that happened to ethan ralph. Its a tragedy he inflicted on her.


If you brought the guntled one into the world, would you want that mess to be the last thing you saw on this mortal coil?
 His usual selfishness did her a kindness, knowing that the perfect strangers she died around were all better company than what she inflicted upon the world. 
I still think she necked herself upon hearing of his imminent visitation.

Am I the only one who thought the “batteries” at the top of the article look like whiskey flasks? 
That is how the gunt usually re-charges.


----------



## Yizu (Oct 30, 2021)

Maybe if Ralph started charging Null for how much he lives in his head rent free he could actually afford a ghostwriter.


----------



## Leedsotherkid (Oct 30, 2021)

Yonder said:


> The Ralphamale is more qualified then that treacherous, pedo, n-word spuing Josh Moon! Don't you know? He has a major in political science!


He claims he studied political science. He never graduated, how can one have a major if one is a drop out? 
He never paid for his questionable “education”, looks like he got his money’s worth.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Oct 30, 2021)

This is really scraping the bottom of the barrel even for his faggy libel blog. He manages to undercut the already weak complaint about nigger words by bringing up his good friend rand being a nigger word aficionado. Who is this even written for? Does anyone still reading theguntretard.shart really think it's outrageous to say nigger? "He's not free speech, he bans people!" Is the dumbest most hypocritical shit ever coming from this motherfucker too.


----------



## Sam Losco (Oct 30, 2021)

Now imagine the meltdown if Josh gets published on InfoWars.


----------



## FujiWuji (Oct 30, 2021)

He should just call Josh and ask him to say nigger 20x times on the phone instead of using all these stinky old archives. The guy would do it for free and it'd be funnier for everyone


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Oct 30, 2021)

Since Ralph shopped Josh's face onto his head with the "diddler" hat, does he finally understand that whoever sent him that hat was making fun of him and that he fell for it completely and posed for the camera like a happy retard for everyone to make fun of (when he thought he was winning)?


----------



## cistendered (Oct 30, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> Since Ralph shopped Josh's face onto his head with the "diddler" hat, does he finally understand that whoever sent him that hat was making fun of him and that he fell for it completely and posed for the camera like a happy exceptional individual for everyone to make fun of (when he thought he was winning)?


Ralph didn't create that photoshop, he says in the article that Vetti (may he rest in peace) did, although I don't know how true that is. Someone here made it shortly after Gunt donned the KID DIDDLER crown and it was turned into a meme.

The fact that he mentions Vetti at all is really funny. Vetti was banned for socking, not for posting the meme. The only way he would know that that meme is what Vetti posted (using his sock) right before being banned is if he was in the chat at the time. I was there; the banning happened pretty quickly, and the post with the meme was scrubbed from chat right after it was posted. More confirmation that Gunt is sitting in the AT chat seething at the alogs 24/7. How pathetic.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Oct 30, 2021)

cistendered said:


> Ralph didn't create that photoshop, he says in the article that Vetti (may he rest in peace) did, although I don't know how true that is. Someone here made it shortly after Gunt donned the KID DIDDLER crown and it was turned into a meme.
> 
> The fact that he mentions Vetti at all is really funny. Vetti was banned for socking, not for posting the meme. The only way he would know that that meme is what Vetti posted (using his sock) right before being banned is if he was in the chat at the time. I was there; the banning happened pretty quickly, and the post with the meme was scrubbed from chat right after it was posted. More confirmation that Gunt is sitting in the AT chat seething at the alogs 24/7. How pathetic.


So he does the same thing he used to do with /cow/, keep a tab open 24/7 so he doesn't miss a single message shitting on him. How do you even get to that point? Is it paranoia? Is it fear of missing out on someone defending him? What the fuck is he afraid to miss?

As for the shop being made by someone on KF, does that mean that Ralph is still not aware that he was played into putting on the hat for the camera? So in his mind it's bad if a photoshop of Josh wears the hat, but if he wears it for real then he's winning? What a fucking idiot.


----------



## Famke Slamssen (Oct 30, 2021)

Him posting Josh in the diddler hat is one of the shortest and sweetest self owns I've seen in my life. I'm starting to believe he really is transitioning based on him posting his own massive L like that.


----------



## thismanlies (Oct 31, 2021)

LurkTrawl said:


> I cannot believe this level of fucking seethe exists. I have no words for how embarrassing this is for Ralph that this image was on that article.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Behold!
> ...




The saddest part about this is he didn’t even come up with this. He stole someone else’s crop like the wigger he is and took credit for it.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 31, 2021)

#KillAllPedos said:


> I appreciate good writing, even informal or unconventional writing (such as forum / blog posts). The quality of the writing depends in part upon its purpose, and the personal tastes of the reader. Naturally the question of what constitutes "good writing" is cause for debate. But the question of what constitutes "bad writing" is far less controversial. Ralph, "The Great Recharge" is an example of bad writing. Here's why, in summary:
> 
> *1) Excess verbiage* -  Simply put, you use more words than necessary to express your thoughts. Consider, for example, the randomly selected passage below:
> 
> ...


TGR?
The Gunt Retort?


----------



## hawkisnight (Oct 31, 2021)

Snitching? Absolutely pathetic. Even more pathetic than his micro wiener.


----------



## Jack Awful (Oct 31, 2021)

Makoto Niijima said:


> If you click the archive you won't be able to see this , however if you go to the actual article you get to see the Josh edit of Ralph's "Kid Diddler" hat I took a screenie so you don't have to donate any clicks to Gunt:
> 
> View attachment 2671906
> 
> View attachment 2671909


I like that he insults Josh by posting a photoshop where he wears a hat that Ralph himself proudly wore.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Oct 31, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> View attachment 2675267
> 
> The saddest part about this is he didn’t even come up with this. He stole someone else’s crop like the wigger he is and took credit for it.


not only that, in this pic it looks like a proud pedo, while Josh's face is so sullen and depressed it feels more like what it is, a blatantly shopped pic to bully someone.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Oct 31, 2021)

Very Big Hat said:


> The best revenge is living well, Ralph! Don't let the haters get you down!


“The best revenge is Pantsus cooking, take that spergs”


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 7, 2021)

I guess the editor-in-chief of Zerohedge didn't give two shits about the blog post the Editor-in-Chief of theralphretort.com wrote.






						Using US Courts to Burn Money, for Free, Forever
					

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2021-11-06/using-us-courts-burn-money-free-forever https://madattheinternet.com/2021/10/28/how-to-abuse-the-court-system-for-free-forever/  The below is the same article as in the above links. It is hidden for SEO reasons.  I have been sued by the same woman six...




					kiwifarms.net
				









						Using US Courts to Burn Money, for Free, Forever | ZeroHedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 7, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> I guess the editor-in-chief of Zerohedge didn't give two shits about the blog post the Editor-in-Chief of theralphretort.com wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This should mean we get the searing Part 2 of Ralph’s investigative reporting on the notorious Joshua Moon published. A piece of epic journalism that will totally ruin Josh’s life and make ZH rue the day they didn’t cede to the powerful Ralphamale’s demands to stop being frens with Josh.


----------



## Moist Unguentine (Nov 7, 2021)

Null's articles were well received by the hardcore ZH comment section who are really easy to piss off.  The few people who tried to criticize him were downvoted and trashed. I was pleasantly surprised to see him published there because ZH is a big website that's very influential in the financial sector. Ralph's 9th grade writing style would never even be considered. Ralph's on their radar now and the dumb tweets he posted trying to shame ZH for publishing him really backfired. He will get more opportunities to post there because Null writes good stuff that fits in well with ZH's negative attitude toward Banksters, Big Tech and the corrupt  US legal system.


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 7, 2021)

Moist Unguentine said:


> Ralph's 9th grade writing style would never even be considered.


You're telling me putting "lmao" and "laugh with tears" emojis everywhere while claiming everything in the opposite direction are haters and stalkers is poor journalism that ZH won't accept? 

Wow, some standards they have there, sad case for our favourite 5'1'' GamerGate journalist.


----------



## veri (Nov 7, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> I guess the editor-in-chief of Zerohedge didn't give two shits about the blog post the Editor-in-Chief of theralphretort.com wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno you guys, i read a few of these josh moon fella’s writings and they’re pretty good. thanks for sharing these around ralph!


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 7, 2021)

From the comments of the newest Zerohedge article from Null.



Oof, a staff member declaring their love for Josh. That's gotta sting, huh @theralph.

Also, a previous comment from the same staff member.


----------



## Stasi (Nov 7, 2021)

So is Ralph currently working on his magnum opus, his mastahpiece, blog post number 2 that will utterly destroy Josh? I very much look forward to reading it. Hope it's as hilarious as the first one. Ralph is one hell of a comedy writer, though I'm not sure that's entirely intentional.


----------



## Realistic Elephant (Nov 7, 2021)

Moist Unguentine said:


> Null's articles were well received by the hardcore ZH comment section who are really easy to piss off.  The few people who tried to criticize him were downvoted and trashed. I was pleasantly surprised to see him published there because ZH is a big website that's very influential in the financial sector. Ralph's 9th grade writing style would never even be considered. Ralph's on their radar now and the dumb tweets he posted trying to shame ZH for publishing him really backfired. He will get more opportunities to post there because Null writes good stuff that fits in well with ZH's negative attitude toward Banksters, Big Tech and the corrupt  US legal system.


If Ralph ever actually read a ZeroHedge article in his life he'd know the comment section is where the real action happens...and he'd realize nobody on that site would give a fuck that one of the writers used the nigger word.  Comments were the same way before the CensorHedge era started because Alphabet threw a hissy fit and threatened to demonetize the site's ads, which nobody worth their salt see anyways.

I was Premium and got IP banned from commenting at CensorHedge for some unknown infraction.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Nov 7, 2021)

Ethan Ralph is completely impotent when it comes to sidelining Josh Moon. It’s not the only impotence he’s suffering, but it’s the funniest strain. He’s been absolutely humiliated by his utter powerlessness and lack of influence.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 7, 2021)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Ethan Ralph is completely impotent when it comes to sidelining Josh Moon. It’s not the only impotence he’s suffering, but it’s the funniest strain. He’s been absolutely humiliated by his utter powerlessness and lack of influence.


Hey, he’s tending to his hematomas! As soon as he takes care of those grotesque blood blisters roiling under his lard he will totally own Josh Moon. He will get ZH to take down both articles by publishing an explosive new blog post about Josh using the words faggot AND tranny. Josh is done like dinner.


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 8, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Josh is done like dinner.


Ralph: what do you mean the deserts are out? I'm missing 17 main courses!


----------



## Moist Unguentine (Nov 8, 2021)

Realistic Elephant said:


> If Ralph ever actually read a ZeroHedge article in his life he'd know the comment section is where the real action happens...and he'd realize nobody on that site would give a fuck that one of the writers used the nigger word.  Comments were the same way before the CensorHedge era started because Alphabet threw a hissy fit and threatened to demonetize the site's ads, which nobody worth their salt see anyways.
> 
> I was Premium and got IP banned from commenting at CensorHedge for some unknown infraction.


ZH used to be the wild west and you had to be exceptional to get banned. It could also take more than a month to get an account so they used to be a lot more picky. The only sure way to get zapped back in the day was to be critical of the Bulgarian. 

The way it is now sucks, but I blame the g00gle fucks for that because ZH needs AdSense to survive. Some of the funniest edgelords are gone, but are actually still there under a new name and a lot more careful. I don't post as much now because I don't want to lose the account I got right after the math Captcha era. Sorry to hear you got ban hammered - I thought you Premium guys got some wiggle room, just as sending ZH some cash used to help smooth things over. You can find a way back in like the religious guy who posts about his bowel movements and has been banned like 50 times.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jan 31, 2022)

https://theralphretort.com/fear-0201022/
		









						Fear
					

archived 1 Feb 2022 03:26:13 UTC




					archive.md
				






> FEAR
> What must it be like to live in abject fear?
> 
> Not the everyday variety. Life is hard, and we’re all scared, to some degree. Sickness, death, birth, life…the mysteries of existence. These things have torn at the psyche of great (and lesser) men since time began.
> ...


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Jan 31, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> https://theralphretort.com/fear-0201022/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow he disabled comments before I could finish writing mine! I wonder if he did that out of....
Fear....

EDIT: Also-- sub-tweeting out a whole fucking article on your own fucking website?
"When they go low, I go lower, but also I'm a coward."
Humiliating.


----------



## Jack Awful (Jan 31, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> https://theralphretort.com/fear-0201022/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>Writes an article titled fear
>Too afraid to write the words "James O'shaughnessy" "James Augustine" or even "Mister Metokur" in the article itself

You hate to see it


----------



## MediocreMilt (Jan 31, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> https://theralphretort.com/fear-0201022/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>writes article about fear
>is alt-right
>too cucked to name the JewJim

Personally I can't wait until the Portuguese ibuprofen oxycontin wears off to see how Ralph tries to walk this back.


----------



## Chris Mclean (Feb 3, 2022)

https://theralphretort.com/the-smoke-0203022/
		



			https://archive.ph/62KkB
		

As always with the nigger terms. HES GONNA BRING THE SMOKE!


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Feb 3, 2022)

Holy shit what a weak takedown, I'm not even Shannon shielding now it's just fucking boring. Fear was kino but The Smoke is just low-tier garbage even for TRR.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Feb 3, 2022)

Man that article/diary was disappointing and funny at the same time.


----------



## The Big Dream (Feb 3, 2022)

God, this was far worse than Fear. At least Fear had an element of suspense and a cohesive idea. This was just a rambling series of attempts to call Gator and Jim faggots. And the support material was pathetic. "Gator repeated something I said. Gator mentioned xanax." If he's going down the path of becoming a WWE villain, he need to work on his heel act.


----------



## Berb (Feb 3, 2022)

What a fat whiny faggot

Spends half the article crying about Meigh being terrified by the pampers prank, but only someone completely fucking braindead would buy it.

"My pregnant gf is so terrified of being alone in the house and of potential abducters that I take impromptu vacations to own the alogs"


----------



## Jack Awful (Feb 3, 2022)

"my *pas*_*t*_ drug usage"
Lol

At least he named Jim this time. Good job, Ralph!



> But you know who was upset? My fiancée, May. She didn’t lose her mind in fear. But she didn’t know who it was at first and it was a frightening situation. Why, you ask? Someone tried to kidnap her out of home in September 2020. The bastard is going to be sentenced for this _next week_. This is public record. But the way you hear people certain scumbags talk about this, it’s no big deal to come to my house and scare my 7-months pregnant fiancée who was almost kidnapped from her home last year.
> 
> Yea, if you think like that, you can just kill yourself. Even 30 seconds of fear is 30 seconds too much. Plus, all the people you see talking shit would literally piss their pants if someone showed up to their house. But I’m supposed to be cool with that?


Your writing is atrocious, though.
You literally only used but when you started a sentence, basic Elementary School English class lesson #1 is to never do that. Too many sentence fragments, missing words, you'll never be an actual writer at this rate.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 3, 2022)

Dear Diary,

I paid my obese man-servant less than minimum wage while regularly talking down to him for years and am surprised that he finally betrayed me.

-Rad Roberts


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Feb 3, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> "my *pas*_*t*_ drug usage"
> Lol


I'm glad that I wasn't the only one who rolled his eyes at that.

Anyways, I'm so happy to Ralph sperging out and burning his most stable bridge because of "xanaxberries". Also, if someone showed up to my door to give me diapers for the upcoming baby, I'd thank them.


----------



## Gangster Talk (Feb 3, 2022)

I think the Portuguese painkillers are still affecting him, this article is especially poorly written. This paragraph in particular is almost incoherent rambling. What the hell does "got in his feelings" mean?



> Anyway, after I caught the beatdown here in Lisbon, I messaged him and tried to just forget that. Let’s put it behind us, etc. This was my good friend! I thought, you know, let me let this be a lesson! Life is more important! We did put it behind us, briefly, although he still didn’t want to come back on the show. Which, to be honest with you, I was more than fine with. Then, he went on Twitter and got in his feelings after I wrote my last post. He said he would wish me the best of luck in my future endeavors. This is a line I’ve used (it comes from Vince McMahon) and he did it to fuck with me, without question. I wrote him on Discord and said there would be no further need for us to talk and he gave me the Discord for my show that I had him “running” (in reality he did very little after the setup.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 3, 2022)

Gangster Talk said:


> What the hell does "got in his feelings" mean?


That made me stumble when I was reading too. It sounds like he means "made him upset" at first, which is incoherent given the lack of subject/object agreement.

I think he was trying to say "revealed his feelings" and did so clumsily. Maybe a rough mixed metaphor involving "put in his two cents"? All the analysis I'm putting into this. No matter what he meant, Ralph is still a big retard who never learned to write despite claiming it as a passion/career.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Feb 3, 2022)

Guys, I have a feeling that Ethan Oliver Ralph simply is not that good at writing as he likes to think he is.


----------



## Desktop User2 (Feb 3, 2022)

MediocreMilt said:


> That made me stumble when I was reading too. It sounds like he means "made him upset" at first, which is incoherent given the lack of subject/object agreement.
> 
> I think he was trying to say "revealed his feelings" and did so clumsily. Maybe a rough mixed metaphor involving "put in his two cents"? All the analysis I'm putting into this. No matter what he meant, Ralph is still a big retard who never learned to write despite claiming it as a passion/career.


"In his feelings" is ebonics for upset. Commonly used by basketball players.


----------



## Bonanza Jellybean (Feb 3, 2022)

MediocreMilt said:


> That made me stumble when I was reading too. It sounds like he means "made him upset" at first, which is incoherent given the lack of subject/object agreement.
> 
> I think he was trying to say "revealed his feelings" and did so clumsily. Maybe a rough mixed metaphor involving "put in his two cents"? All the analysis I'm putting into this. No matter what he meant, Ralph is still a big retard who never learned to write despite claiming it as a passion/career.


It's slang that I've only heard from nogs and teenage girls. Your first assumption is basically right. He menat that Gator got upset on twitter.


----------



## AltisticRight (Feb 3, 2022)

I will update the OP later with Ralph's 2 "new" hits. 

Is there a word more pathetic than pathetic to describe those writings?


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 3, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> I will update the OP later with Ralph's 2 "new" hits.
> 
> Is there a word more pathetic than pathetic to describe those writings?


Dare I say... "womanly"... "not a good look"...

EDIT: wait, maybe it was "that's a bad look" can't remember all of his wiggerisms


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Feb 7, 2022)

The Ralphamale admits his "news site" is a blog.

Isn't that what the alogs have been saying for years?

*All these writers have hundreds of editors ensuring they know how to use a comma.*

Like Ralph there are fucking school children with a better grasp of writing than you.


----------



## Keranu (Feb 7, 2022)

So Ralph admits he doesn't bother proof reading his own work. They are like three minute reads, you don't need hired staff to tidy up a Live Journal.


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Feb 8, 2022)

Ethan said he was going to write about the sentencing of Pantsu's spooky kidnapper on Monday.  He's already a day late on that article full of win.  Our boy Ralph could really use a win right about now.


----------



## Puck (Feb 8, 2022)

Ralph's got the vocabulary of a eleven year old that just discovered swear words


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Feb 11, 2022)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> All these writers have hundreds of editors ensuring they know how to use a comma.


Did he even read _Catcher in the Rye_? Knowing where to put commas doesn’t make someone a great writer, it makes them a fifth grade honor student. His writing needs a lot more than “cleaning up” grammatically. It needs a Silkwood shower from conception to execution. Then it needs an execution of the author (in Minecraft).


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Feb 11, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Did he even read _Catcher in the Rye_? Knowing where to put commas doesn’t make someone a great writer, it makes them a fifth grade honor student. His writing needs a lot more than “cleaning up” grammatically. It needs a Silkwood shower from conception to execution. Then it needs an execution of the author (in Minecraft).


I could forgive the poor writing style to some degree if the content had any substance.

Does he talk about ideas, current events, his hobbies, other works of media or art?

Does he discuss and critique literature?

No, his sole uses of his blog site in the last two years has been to attack "snakes" and try and play off his myriad of personal failings, all the while stroking off his Memphis Micro by waxing lyrically attempting to come off as smart.

*But luv writing, I, don,t, write enough, Gator is a incel virgin loser who I paid, that, piece, of, shit, good for nothing, I could, just, holler, over, you all day, anyway, I probably drink, too, much, but that',s just me,*


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Feb 11, 2022)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> No, his sole uses of his blog site in the last two years has been to attack "snakes" and try and play off his myriad of personal failings, all the while stroking off his Memphis Micro by waxing lyrically attempting to come off as smart.


That’s why I love it. I’m reading it thinking, “This is so childish and he thinks it’s a ‘media outlet’ lmao.” The entertainment value is pretty high. I wouldn’t change a thing!


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 11, 2022)

How does he see zero difference between "This sounds like rambling" and "The writer missed some typos, or accidentally left in a section from an earlier draft that no longer applies"


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Feb 14, 2022)

MediocreMilt said:


> How does he see zero difference between "This sounds like rambling" and "The writer missed some typos, or accidentally left in a section from an earlier draft that no longer applies"


Untreated alcoholism and drug-induced cognitive decline.


----------



## Fannyscum (Mar 7, 2022)

Ralph writes an article for his website: 


Tweet | Archive


			https://theralphretort.com/waste-of-gas-dc-trucker-convoy-out-at-home-plate-0307022/
		



			https://archive.ph/wGFPx


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Mar 7, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> Ralph writes an article for his website:
> View attachment 3050694
> Tweet | Archive
> 
> ...


He manages to stroke his tiny pecker and refer to himself in the third person within a single set of brackets    



While I do have some sympathy, especially given the huge overreaction from the media and Canadian government towards these protests, was Ralph not spending all of 2020 complaining about protestors blocking traffic and generally inconveniencing people going about their day?


----------



## An automatic clown (Mar 7, 2022)

Adrienne Blair won.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Mar 7, 2022)

An automatic clown said:


> Adrienne Blair won.


How broken can this man's site be? You click the link, it goes to an "article not found"-type page.

Ralph, it's not that hard to get thumbnails of removed content to stop appearing. If only you still had Gator to sweep this up.


----------



## Telemeter (Mar 7, 2022)

MediocreMilt said:


> How broken can this man's site be? You click the link, it goes to an "article not found"-type page.
> 
> Ralph, it's not that hard to get thumbnails of removed content to stop appearing. If only you still had Gator to sweep this up.


I do believe Ralph is the original "boomer" (as in, young -at the time- millennial who is technologically inept). During the Killstream's Youtube years, as far back as 2017 or 2018, chat started to call him a boomer because every single stream started with like 10-15 minutes of Ralph fumbling with the streaming software and asking Gator what to do like a boomer on a phone call with his son trying to setup a printer. 

In the end it was always Ralph giving up and Gator stepping in to fix whatever the issue was, I'm guessing through a remote desktop support connection.

He's apparently learned how to start a stream out of necessity, but he's still unable to maintain a basic web site. 

He's is the living meme of the guy who got an early iphone and then spent 2007-2014 believing that Facebook and Internet were synonyms.


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Mar 9, 2022)

TRR.com is really Just his sonichu, isn't it? Even down to the Repetition of his full Name and title ad nauseum.


----------



## HackerX (Mar 9, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> TRR.com is really Just his sonichu, isn't it? Even down to the Repetition of his full Name and title ad nauseum.


Not really sure why he doesn't get bullied about "Editor-in-Chief" more.

It's kind of like the blue checkmark to him, except even more laughable.  Editor-in-Chief of a website that has a single blogger who only writes when he's in active conflict with someone.  Any "real" friend would give him shit about it all the time because it's ridiculous, funny, and the kind of stuff friends get light prodding for, but not sure when the last time he's had one of those.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Mar 9, 2022)

Did anyone read Pantsu Party’s ‘article’ lol. I’m suspending any judgment till I get a chance.


----------



## free_protons4u (Mar 9, 2022)

Looking at Amanhorse Ralph's article, that picture at the top with the giant big rig sure is interesting. Did Amanhorse take it herself? Did Ethanol purchase a stock image license?

Well a Tineye search shows this same image is used by Reuters, MSNBC and the Washington Post among others. Tineye also identifies it as stock. Which makes me wonder, what do you think is more likely?

1. Ethanol pays for and maintains a license to a stock image library, the very same used by house-hold name multi-billion dollar media outlet giants like Washington Post and Reuters.

or

2. Fat fuck saw an image he liked and done fixin' to steal it.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 9, 2022)

Ralph would like to bring back the RR glory days, when he had a girlfriend who could actually write and competently edit content.

Unfortunately he has Pantsu, who is dumb as a stump, not Nora. 

But he still has those magical things called lbooks that Nora once brought into his home. Maybe he can get Pantsu to read one of Nora’s old never returned library books and make her managing editor of the RR. 



Spoiler



(I noticed when Ralph showed Nora’s old book after the car crash that it was an obscure book about the American civil war. There’s no doubt that Nora, a Paki woman who was raised in the UK, knew far more about the American civil war than the fat white nationalist who grew up in the south. Ralph was 100% stunned to meet a human being that read for pleasure/knowledge. He can’t even make it through a 250 word article.. however next to pedo Pantsu he’s a scholar.)


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Mar 9, 2022)

"In the aftermath of the January 6th and Charlottesville protests, it seems right-wing movements have been cut off at the knees out of fear of being labeled *white-nationalists, conspiracy terrorists, or terrorists*."

Quality editing there, Ralph. I didn't know there was a difference between conspiracy terrorists and vanilla terrorists.


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 9, 2022)

It's been what, a month? The formatting of Killstream.live is still gunted.




Gator managed the website flawlessly, Ethan broke it with one touch of his shit-covered thumb.


----------



## General Insomnia (Mar 9, 2022)

RIP DarkV - current Killstream co-host/zombie.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Mar 9, 2022)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> "In the aftermath of the January 6th and Charlottesville protests, it seems right-wing movements have been cut off at the knees out of fear of being labeled *white-nationalists, conspiracy terrorists, or terrorists*."
> 
> Quality editing there, Ralph. I didn't know there was a difference between conspiracy terrorists and vanilla terrorists.


Amanda Ralph Pantsu party Ralph retort pass dot com I’m also a professional proofreader when I’m not shitposting and watching deadliest catch currently, I’ll be happy to look over your ‘articles’ if it’s too much work for you when you’re not doing whatever it is you do with your lives. I have a double BA which I’ll not reveal in what let’s just say I can bullshit with the finest of them and I come from a long line of old south gop types I know how to polish you up for polite society I may have even been a debutante or maybe I was one of Jack ruby’s strippers either way let’s go.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Mar 9, 2022)

HackerX said:


> Not really sure why he doesn't get bullied about "Editor-in-Chief" more.
> 
> It's kind of like the blue checkmark to him, except even more laughable.  Editor-in-Chief of a website that has a single blogger who only writes when he's in active conflict with someone.  Any "real" friend would give him shit about it all the time because it's ridiculous, funny, and the kind of stuff friends get light prodding for, but not sure when the last time he's had one of those.


I don't think he's ever had an actual friend. You learn how to take jabs and dish them back out and just move on. Hell you even get in fights with your friends but you just like figure it out and grow instead of trying to go scorched earth over a tiny slight.


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 9, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> You learn how to take jabs and dish them back out and just move on.


He won't even take jabs to see his dying mum.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Mar 9, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> I don't think he's ever had an actual friend. You learn how to take jabs and dish them back out and just move on. Hell you even get in fights with your friends but you just like figure it out and grow instead of trying to go scorched earth over a tiny slight.


Nah, Ralph thinks he's (a fatter) Tony Soprano.

Even went and got himself beat up and purse-snatched by a couple of (Portugeuan) black guys.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 10, 2022)

MediocreMilt said:


> Nah, Ralph thinks he's (a fatter) Tony Soprano.
> 
> Even went and got himself beat up and purse-snatched by a couple of (Portugeuan) black guys.


He’s more like Vito Spatafore, Sr. but even a guy who lives to deep throat cock would have lauded some punches and kept his purse after making passes at Portuguese men.


----------



## Fannyscum (Mar 10, 2022)

Ralph has fished his poison pen out from the folds of his gunt to let us know that he's OUTRAGED about people grooming kids. Doesn't bode well for pedo-Pantsu:


Tweet | Archive 


			https://theralphretort.com/no-child-left-ungroomed-03010021/
		

Archive


----------



## MediocreMilt (Mar 10, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> Ralph has fished his poison pen out from the folds of his gunt to let us know that he's OUTRAGED about people grooming kids. Doesn't bode well for pedo-Pantsu:
> View attachment 3062300
> Tweet | Archive
> 
> ...


If Ralph cared about these kids potentially being groomed, he'd have realized that he's a terrible advocate for anything and asked someone more palatable to write this instead for sake of the children.

And also not groomed Faith and gone on to tell her father that there's an argument that getting preggers at 18 was the smart decision for her (yes, yes, the Vickers' are also trash, but come the hell on, Rad Roberts's greatest hits are fucking jaw-dropping).


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Mar 10, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> Ralph has fished his poison pen out from the folds of his gunt to let us know that he's OUTRAGED about people grooming kids. Doesn't bode well for pedo-Pantsu:
> View attachment 3062300
> Tweet | Archive
> 
> ...


Idiot. Cum town is already cum town for pedophiles.


----------



## The Big Dream (Mar 10, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> Ralph has fished his poison pen out from the folds of his gunt to let us know that he's OUTRAGED about people grooming kids. Doesn't bode well for pedo-Pantsu:
> View attachment 3062300
> Tweet | Archive
> 
> ...


I'm not going to read this, and will instead leave my head-canon as it being an article supporting grooming, with Pantsu listed as the author.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Mar 11, 2022)

Does this live journal entry apologize for grooming Faith and trying to groom Soph?  And the many others we haven’t heard about whose parents actually pay attention to what their children are doing (Vickers)?  Does this hello kitty diary page feature an apology from Pantsu party for trying to groom girls as well?  And does this tumblr blog entry show remorse for accusing others of the things they themselves are guilty of?  No?  It’s just more stilted moral fagging from Ralph?


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 11, 2022)

The irony of a 36 year old man who was grooming a 17 year old high school senior online, waited until she was a few weeks past 18 to get her pregnant, released revenge porn of her and told her father 18 she was a good age to start a family…Ralph really does live in the ultimate hypocrite fantasy land. It’s akin to Charles Manson writing about how much he hates LSD and violence.


----------



## Near (Mar 11, 2022)

Imagine milking fucking Corinne for content. Jesus Christ.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 11, 2022)

I like Ralph constantly mentioning his “soon to be born daughter” every chance he can squeeze it in. I guess that will have to do since he’s never seen his already born son. 

Don’t worry about sending your “soon to be born daughter” to school in five years Ralph, because she will be in Rochester with her grandfather and they can probably afford private school. Oh wait, the Morris family raised your GF who was a loli-loving anime deviant so I guess you’re screwed if you are even still alive by 2027.


----------



## InwardsStink (Mar 11, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> The irony of a 36 year old man who was grooming a 17 year old high school senior online, waited until she was a few weeks past 18 to get her pregnant, released revenge porn of her and told her father 18 she was a good age to start a family…Ralph really does live in the ultimate hypocrite fantasy land. It’s akin to Charles Manson writing about how much he hates LSD and violence.


He's too stupid to realize this begs the question, if 18 is the best time to start a family why are you waiting until 36 fat boy?


----------



## Bonanza Jellybean (Mar 11, 2022)

InwardsStink said:


> He's too stupid to realize this begs the question, if 18 is the best time to start a family why are you waiting until 36 fat boy?


He specifically means that 18 is the best time for women, because eggs. Ralph and all the turds like him understand literally nothing about female fertility, but they want to fuck teenagers so they justify it by screaming about muh dying eggs!


----------



## Sam Losco (Mar 11, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> Ralph has fished his poison pen out from the folds of his gunt to let us know that he's OUTRAGED about people grooming kids. Doesn't bode well for pedo-Pantsu:
> View attachment 3062300
> Tweet | Archive
> 
> ...


He got that shit from Rekieta. Rekieta talked about those freaks on his, I think, Monday night show.


----------



## GL09 (Mar 11, 2022)

'No Child left ungroomed' sounds more like a mission statement coming from the Ralphamale. Meigh better watch out, sounds like he has his eyes set on his next Child Bride.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Mar 11, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> He got that shit from Rekieta. Rekieta talked about those freaks on his, I think, Monday night show.


It was also pretty high on r/Cringetopia, which I'm sure Ralph checks daily to see if he's on.

Edit: Also he was supposed to write about AFPAC but I think he realizes "I walked around and took some pictures and got drunk in my hotel room" isn't that great of a diary entry.


----------



## veri (Mar 11, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Does this hello kitty diary page feature an apology from Pantsu party for trying to groom girls as well?


she’s not sorry she just doesn’t like that the underage girl market is more scarce


----------



## ChromaQuack (Mar 11, 2022)

Well, I trust Ralph to talk about child grooming as he is an authority in the subject matter.

This (alleged) man has so far :

-Groomed his paki now-divorced wife into flying to the US and possibly destroying any hope of career by shacking up with a ragepig.
-Attempted to groom a 14 year old "based" script-reader.
-Sucessfully groomed and impregnated the walking, living, breathing personification of daddy issues and arrested development.

And these are the ones we know about, so as the saying goes, it takes one to know one, ragepig.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Mar 11, 2022)

ChromaQuack said:


> Well, I trust Ralph to talk about child grooming as he is an authority in the subject matter.
> 
> This (alleged) man has so far :
> 
> ...


What's the thing with the 14 year old?


----------



## Zilortha (Mar 11, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> What's the thing with the 14 year old?


Soph, a young content creator Ralph took a weird interest in/seemingly creeped on.


----------



## Bonanza Jellybean (Mar 11, 2022)

ChromaQuack said:


> Well, I trust Ralph to talk about child grooming as he is an authority in the subject matter.
> 
> This (alleged) man has so far :
> 
> ...


It's only grooming when it's done by lefties, bro. A true Ralphamale is incapable of grooming because all those teenage girls are desperate for his dick. He's just helping create tradwives to save the white race. I bet you're childless just like that faggot Jim and his greazy korean wife.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 11, 2022)

InwardsStink said:


> He's too stupid to realize this begs the question, if 18 is the best time to start a family why are you waiting until 36 fat boy?


Exactly. 

Ralph can’t even use the old trope of buying a home, building a stable career, etc.. as to why he waited until he was 35 to knock up some mentally I’ll younger women. In fact he’s even more broke and unstable than he was at 32.

The fact that anyone would listen to opinions on parenting from man who lived with his mother until he was 35 and has actually never even laid eyes on any of his alleged children is hysterical.


----------



## Triple Flutz (Mar 11, 2022)

Leave it to Ethan Ralph to misspell Tolkien's name but get Frappuccino right. FAT!


----------



## veri (Mar 11, 2022)

Bonanza Jellybean said:


> It's only grooming when it's done by lefties, bro. A true Ralphamale is incapable of grooming because all those teenage girls are desperate for his dick. He's just helping create tradwives to save the white race. I bet you're childless just like that faggot Jim and his greazy korean wife.


“your honor, my client ethan ralph cannot be guilty of grooming because women render their garments at the mere sight of his american dollar”


----------



## State Champ (Mar 11, 2022)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> “your honor, my client ethan ralph cannot be guilty of grooming because women render their garments at the mere sight of his american dollar”


"Now that I think about it, yah honah, I bet it wuz YOU that groomed them girls."


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 11, 2022)

A 36-year-old man who got a just-legal 18-year-old guntfucked on camera, released the film to the world and got her pregnant is virtue signalling about grooming.


----------



## The Big Dream (Mar 11, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> A 36-year-old man who got a just-legal 18-year-old guntfucked on camera, released the film to the world and got her pregnant is virtue signalling about grooming.


This is what happens when a person is too pig-brained to comprehend projection. You can tell them "_you are literally projecting about deeds you know you've done yourself" _and they will stare back blankly, or get upset about being unjustly criticised.

I have a shred of sympathy for people in such a position just with the sheer futility of it all. Being born gunted is one thing, but never being given a capability to reflect and make the most of it is a shame, a la Chris Chan.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Mar 12, 2022)

You figured he might have learned something from watching Dick set his existing fanbase on fire defending Cuties... "No Child Left Ungroomed" sounds like some weird sexual fantasies that he wants to materialize.

Ralph, you're not and never were Midas. Maybe the bizarro version that turns everything to ash because you use everything and everyone up.


----------



## MeltyTW (Mar 12, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> Ralph has fished his poison pen out from the folds of his gunt to let us know that he's OUTRAGED about people grooming kids. Doesn't bode well for pedo-Pantsu:
> View attachment 3062300
> Tweet | Archive
> 
> ...


why would you tweet that out of context! wtf is wrong with you?
are you fucking retarded? the kid diddler hat and now this? like i get the ralph cope is that its 2018 and its only two alogs and 10000000000000 actual ralph fans but still, why. why? why are you so pitifully stupid? why do you pigheadedly refuse to not look like a child molester? your fucking trolls have to hold your hand to not look like a child molester! be like if hassle had to help boogie keep him out just out of pity. clean yourself up, get medically helped. you are incapable of making decisions for yourself, you can not do it, you are fucked and even with help its improving the last bit you have left if youre lucky.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Mar 17, 2022)

Ladies and guntlemen, it's time for a blast from the past. 

Today, Ethan Ralph is known as some sort of Right-wing loudmouth grifter, and that's the perspective he purports to represent. But, in the parlance of Ralph, ... "at one time, [he] felt differently."  You see, back in 2012, before Internet Bloodsports, before GamerGate, before Donald Trump, Ralph was a Left-wing political blogger—a self-described "liberal." Ralph has alluded to this before, but there is no substitute for actually reading his political musings. Ralph was not just some normie regurgitating MSM talking points; Ralph was committed to the cause. 

Here is what TheRalphRetort.com homepage looked like:



Here are some choice tidbits of Ralph's pre-Gamergate blogging:

Gun Control: "Absolutely nothing will change unless we get our gun problem under control. If you want to keep seeing unspeakable atrocities like this one be committed, or at least are ok with that as long as there’s no gun control, then you are a part of the problem."


Spoiler



View attachment 12-15-2012 Same-Shit-Different-Day-TheRalphRetort-com.png



Drinking moonshine: "The first time I ever had moonshine, I was around 14 or 15 years of age. ... if you ever get a chance to try moonshine, do that shit."


Spoiler



View attachment 03-18-2013 Get-Your-Shine-On-TheRalphRetort-com.png



His contempt for Republicans: "...60% to 70% of the time I spend on politics, is spent reading and listening to conservative thought... because knowing how your enemy thinks will allow you to understand their mindset... One of the crazy interesting things I’ve noticed about the GOPers over the years, is their absolute refusal to accept Democratic rule, governance, or favorability of any sort. If a liberal gets elected, the election was tainted. If a left-wing position is shown to be favored by polling, then the polls are rigged. Global warming is a hoax that 98% of scientists are in on. If an ambassador gets killed overseas, Obama let him get killed, probably on purpose. ... It has become a right-wing routine to call for the destruction of our great Republic. . .  But one way I would suggest helping end it would be . . . patience. The left in this country is on the verge of something truly great, if we can just stay the course. So don’t let the Teabag bullies, right-wing blowhards, and secessionist traitors intimidate or dishearten you. . . .  One more thing: make sure to *vote*. Nothing pisses off a Republican more than Democrats voting in the numbers they should, because we simply cannot be beat nationally *IF* we turnout to vote. It’s pretty much mathematically impossible. And as this shutdown and debt ceiling scare has shown, *elections have consequences*. So choose wisely."


Spoiler



View attachment 10-18-2013 Revolting-Republicans-TheRalphRetort-com.png



The "War on Drugs" and Its Effect on Blacks: "When one looks at the impact of the War on Drugs, it’s almost impossible not to start with the devastation it has caused among the black community. No other sector of society has been hit with anywhere near this level of pain."


Spoiler



View attachment 07-01-2013 The-War-on-Kids-TheRalphRetort-com.png



Bragging about getting noticed by someone with a higher media profile: "I’d always hoped to make it big one day, but I never thought my day of reckoning would come this soon! ... nothing would make me happier than to be quoted in the LA Times... mission accomplished... [T] he money quote by me: 'I hope you and your whole family die in a house fire.' ... That’s the story of how I became a nationally quoted blogger, ladies and gentlemen."


Spoiler



View attachment 04-28-2013 The-Day-I-Got-Quoted-in-the-LA-Times-TheRalphRetort-com.png



Attacking Ted Cruz: "I support the president, and I am a very proud Democrat... After a summer of disunity, all Democrats have come together to fight this menace. They see it for what it is, a blatant attempt to steal concessions from self-made crises, and achieve what the thoroughly discredited right-wingers couldn’t at the ballot box: the destruction of Obamacare, construction of the Keystone Pipeline, and restrictions on birth control (to name a few). ... The extremist’s bluff must be called."


Spoiler



View attachment 09-29-2013 Cruz’s-Carnival-of-Crazies-Unite-Democrats-TheRalphRetort-com.png



Simping for Woody Allen against pedophilia accusations: "I believe Allen. I don’t think he molested his daughter. ... Others have penned persuasive defenses themselves. So, there’s no need for me to waste any more space on defending the decorated director. ... What I would like to address, however, is the notion that those of us who believe Allen are some how morally deficient, or a part of 'rape culture.' ... The feminist side has great points to offer, and is right about a lot of shit…there is an epidemic of assaults, for instance. But ... Don’t tell me who I can believe. I’m not immoral because I am inclined to believe a film director who I admittedly like."


Spoiler



View attachment 02-07-2014 Don-t-Tell-Me-Who-I-Can-Believe-TheRalphRetort-com-TheRalphRetort-com.png



Defending welfare programs because his mom went on welfare: "I am here to tell you something you probably already know if you’re reading my blog: The social safety net is an invaluable construction that helps real taxpayers and actual constructive members of society. It isn’t just some set of programs that help the poor and lazy. It isn’t just for blacks and other minorities. It’s for everyone in the country, and all demographics benefit from its existence."


Spoiler



View attachment 01-17-2014 The-Safety-Net-No-One-Needs-Until-They-Do-TheRalphRetort-com.png



Thirsting for black dick: "_12 Years a Slave ... _is one of the best movies I’ve ever seen. ... _Django_ was an _almost_ lighthearted romp through the Slave South ... I loved the film, but it cannot hold a candle to something with as much weight to it as this. _12 Years_ is so brutal, so unsparing in its depiction of the abject horrors of slavery, that it can be very hard to watch at times. And when I say at times, I pretty much mean the whole movie. ... There isn’t enough superlatives available to convey how highly I thought of this film. It’s one of those movies that make you truly appreciate the power of cinema. It the best movie I’ve seen so far from 2013, and it’s also on my all-time Top Ten list." 



Spoiler



View attachment 01-21-2014 TheRalphReview-12-Years-a-Slave-TheRalphRetort-com.png




And that was TheRalphRetort.com. That was Ethan Ralph. Most if not all of these articles are no longer published on TheRalphRetort.com and can only be accessed via web archives such as The Wayback Machine.

Then, in late 2014, something changed. Everything on TheRalphRetort.com became related to this thing called "GamerGate." 

For the uninitiated, GamerGate was an Internet war between autists and faggots which ended with both sides becoming autistic faggots. At the end of the day, it was basically just a hashtag that fame-hungry grifters used to get clicks for their shitty content. This is how Ralph got Internet famous. After GamerGate founder and leader "Jim" O'Shaughnessy, AKA Internet Aristocrat (formerly "Jim81Jim," now "Mister Metokur") blessed Ethan with a platform on his streams, Ethan successfully used the #GamerGate hashtag to bring views to his shitty site. And even though GamerGate really only lasted a few months (it died the moment Jim stopped associating with it), Ethan would continue to post about GamerGate for years. 

Here is an interview with Ethan Ralph where he discusses how he got into GamerGate and abruptly changed his whole life to grift off of it instead of getting a real job:





Stay tuned for Part 2, which discusses Ralph's "Fuck Censorship" forum (yes, Ralph briefly had a forum on TheRalphRetort.com).


----------



## veri (Mar 17, 2022)

now it makes sense. no wonder “theralphretort” sounds like the name of a podcast from some bearded soyboy hipster from san francisco


----------



## alan thicke (Mar 17, 2022)

> Bragging about getting noticed by someone with a higher media profile: "I’d always hoped to make it big one day, but I never thought my day of reckoning would come this soon! ... nothing would make me happier than to be quoted in the LA Times... mission accomplished... [T] he money quote by me: 'I hope you and your whole family die in a house fire.' ... That’s the story of how I became a nationally quoted blogger, ladies and gentlemen."


I clicked through and read the archived article, and the LA Times guy didn't even quote Ralph by name, he quoted "one fan." No mention of Ralph's name, twitter handle, nothing. Just 'one fan had this dumb shit to say,' and Ralph's squealing in joy. Sad.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 17, 2022)

I think Ralph professing his love of Woody Allen films is the most surprising part. The fact he’s just a vapid political grifter who will go whichever way gets him clicks is water is wet territory. 

Ralph believing Woody didn’t molest his daughter isn’t surprising. I guess the “believe pedos, not girls” was a major quality that Pantsu wanted in a guy willing to inseminate her. 

Hilarious that Ralph will call any man who hurts his fees fees a pedo, but not Woody Allen!


----------



## byuu (Mar 17, 2022)

I disagree that he only changed his politics to grift.
I think the truth is much more pathetic: He changed his whole political worldview and became redpilled over autistic video game drama.
Many such cases.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Mar 17, 2022)

Lol  it's one thing to be a faggot and have retarded viewpoints but its another to be a faggot and have retarded viewpoints and then completely flip-flop to having the exact OPPOSITE retarded viewpoints, and also still be a faggot.


----------



## Hamdulilah (Mar 17, 2022)

Everything he touches turns to shit. It's the fecal Midas


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 17, 2022)

I'm unconvinced, he voted for Obama twice, there is no way a bit of jail time suddenly turned him into such a hard right fat grifting midget. People who were extremists to begin with will swing from one extremist position to another.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Mar 17, 2022)

byuu said:


> I disagree that he only changed his politics to grift.
> I think the truth is much more pathetic: He changed his whole political worldview and became redpilled over autistic video game drama.
> Many such cases.


I don't think Ralph cares about politics or vidya all that much. The pattern I see is that he's motivated by his need for validation. He wants to be known. He wants to feel important. It's pretty much the samr shit he's doing today.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Mar 17, 2022)

#KillAllPedos said:


> I don't think Ralph cares about politics or vidya all that much. The pattern I see is that he's motivated by his need for validation. He wants to be known. He wants to feel important. It's pretty much the samr shit he's doing today.


I know people have deliberated about it before but from reading this, these definitely shows plenty of symptoms of HPD.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Mar 17, 2022)

So he was throwing back moonshine in middle school?

Wow. 

No wonder he’s so fucked up. Does anyone know if methanol causes additional developmental issues like the ethanol Sanda named him after? Really easy to taint your moonshine with wood alcohol if you don’t know how to work the still.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Mar 17, 2022)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> So he was throwing back moonshine in middle school?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> No wonder he’s so fucked up. Does anyone know if methanol causes additional developmental issues like the ethanol Sanda named him after? Really easy to taint your moonshine with wood alcohol if you don’t know how to work the still.


Well aside from what normal ethanol does such as nerve damage and tissue atrophy, more extreme situations involve convulsions, headache/vomiting (obviously), can cause permanent blindness and of course, death.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Mar 17, 2022)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> Well aside from what normal ethanol does such as nerve damage and tissue atrophy, more extreme situations involve convulsions, headache/vomiting (obviously), can cause permanent blindness and of course, death.


I was being facetious, mostly. I was wondering if it’d do anything to a child beyond what it does to adults. No way in hell he was able to get good shine.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Mar 17, 2022)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> I was being facetious, mostly. I was wondering if it’d do anything to a child beyond what it does to adults. No way in hell he was able to get good shine.


Gotcha. I think in the more obvious case this is simply early signs of increasing his risk potential for trying other adulterated substances. That much is apparent 20+ years later.  I guess the only difference in some of these cases is whether he's affecting his nervous system, renal system, etc. more of depending on what his appetite for drugs and liquor are that day.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Mar 17, 2022)

Moonshiners the Discovery tv series became popular in 2012.  The first season was based in Virginia/NC.  He may have been trying to get some lazy-ass cred through that.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Mar 18, 2022)

*The FUCK CENSORSHIP Forum*​In September of 2014, Ethan Ralph began hosting a forum on TheRalphRetort.com called "The Fuck Censorship Forum." (You can see clearly now the pattern in Ralph's naming preferences—"Fuck _____ ".) Here's the main index as it existed back in December of 2014. Let's take a look and see what kind of forum the Ralphamale can build:


This was near the height of GamerGate. As you can see, it was just bustling with activity. Let's take a look inside the subforums.
Here's the subforum "Console Gaming":

Wow, there's a whole lot of threads, but no replies. I thought this was a forum for free-speech minded gamers. What is happening here? It appears many users of "The Fuck Censorship Forum" speak a strange language full of unpronounceable words. Maybe that's the problem.
Let's take a look at the "Entertainment" subforum:


We have a total of 13 replies in this subforum. That's much better than the zero replies in"Console Gaming." It looks like Ralph started a thread on WWE shit. Oh, what's this? Only one person replied to Ralph's thread, and that person was... Ralph? Oof. But it looks like another user, "Soliloquy" (Ralph's mod), started a thread on Anime, which is Ralph's favorite subject. Let's take a look inside:
View attachment 03-29-2015 The-Forum-•-View-topic-The-Anime-Thread PAGE 1.png



So about half the replies in the Anime thread were from Ralph, and all but 2 of those replies were from Ralph's mod. That's some impressive engagement. But hey, it looks like Ralph liked Neon Genesis Evangelion. Very interesting.
Anyway, here's the subforum "GamerGate General Discussion." This ought to be good, considering Ralph is an OG GamerGator:



Oh, well look at that. For some reason, these GamerGator posters are all pretty concerned with helping other users secure payday loans. I see only two replies on this board. Not a very active subforum, I must say. But there does seem to be an interesting thread here:



Now that is just uncalled for. What a total lack of respect for the man who created "The Fuck Censorship Forum." Do these people like censorship or something? 

...And that's about all there is to see of Ralph's Fuck Censorship Forum. It's a fucking ghost town. The most active users were spam bots. I guess running a successful forum involves a little bit more than just hosting it on your shitty blog site. Feel free to take a look for yourself if you want to explore further.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Mar 18, 2022)

#KillAllPedos said:


> *The FUCK CENSORSHIP Forum*​In September of 2014, Ethan Ralph began hosting a forum on TheRalphRetort.com called "The Fuck Censorship Forum." (You can see clearly now the pattern in Ralph's naming preferences—"Fuck _____ ".) Here's the main index as it existed back in December of 2014. Let's take a look and see what kind of forum the Ralphamale can build:
> View attachment 3081648
> This was near the height of GamerGate. As you can see, it was just bustling with activity. Let's take a look inside the subforums.
> Here's the subforum "Console Gaming":
> ...


Well structured and very interesting. There is something that caught my eye towards the end. Who is this "Kythrin D Yarborogh" and what relation do they have to the Ralph family? If this has been answered before, my mistake.


----------



## AnIntrepidCrow (Mar 18, 2022)

Ralph probably only liked Eva because he can relate to masturbating to vulnerable teenage girls


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Mar 18, 2022)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> Well structured and very interesting. There is something that caught my eye towards the end. Who is this "Kythrin D Yarborogh" and what relation do they have to the Ralph family? If this has been answered before, my mistake.


Thanks man. I believe this is one of Ralph’s ex-girlfriends who goes by the name “Kat.” She’s the one with the round eyes and huge forehead. She was with Ralph during GamerGate, before Nora. Then she broke up with him.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Mar 18, 2022)

#KillAllPedos said:


> Thanks man. I believe this is one of Ralph’s ex-girlfriends who goes by the name “Kat.” She’s the one with the round eyes and huge forehead. She was with Ralph during GamerGate, before Nora. Then she broke up with him.


Oh right ayy lmao.


----------



## veri (Mar 18, 2022)

#KillAllPedos said:


> Thanks man. I believe this is one of Ralph’s ex-girlfriends who goes by the name “Kat.” She’s the one with the round eyes and huge forehead. She was with Ralph during GamerGate, before Nora. Then she broke up with him.


lmfao what i thought that was ade


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 25, 2022)

Yes Ethan, Error 404 COHOST NOT FOUND.

I love how I basically bullied him into improperly gunting the page.


			https://killstream.live/cohost/


----------



## LordOdin (Mar 25, 2022)

byuu said:


> I disagree that he only changed his politics to grift.
> I think the truth is much more pathetic: He changed his whole political worldview and became redpilled over autistic video game drama.
> Many such cases.


Literally the only based way to find out nigger kikes and furries need to be purged. Gamergate waffenbros RISING THE FUCK UP


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Mar 25, 2022)

Ralph needs to update the guest list from the people who he burnt bridges with on the killstream website. 
All of these people have positive reviews and they all want nothing to do with you, Ralph. 

Link/Archive

Link/Archive

Link/Archive

Link/Archive

Link/Archive


----------



## Nod Flenders (Mar 25, 2022)

UnLimiTed-Lbs said:


> Ralph needs to update the guest list from the people who he burnt bridges with on the killstream website.
> All of these people have positive reviews and they all want nothing to do with you, Ralph.
> View attachment 3108105
> Link/Archive
> ...


Never going to happen. We all know The Gunt is too lazy to do anything.


----------



## Jack Awful (Mar 25, 2022)

UnLimiTed-Lbs said:


> Ralph needs to update the guest list from the people who he burnt bridges with on the killstream website.
> All of these people have positive reviews and they all want nothing to do with you, Ralph.
> View attachment 3108105
> Link/Archive
> ...


Have they really not been on in 4 years or does Ralph give special treatment to Jim and maybe Porsalin?


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 25, 2022)

Nod Flenders said:


> Never going to happen. We all know The Gunt is too lazy to do anything.


Also, too retarded, hence why he’s being sweet towards Gator again. Ralph is fucked without his Gator.


----------



## Love Machine (Mar 25, 2022)

#KillAllPedos said:


> *The FUCK CENSORSHIP Forum*​In September of 2014, Ethan Ralph began hosting a forum on TheRalphRetort.com called "The Fuck Censorship Forum." (You can see clearly now the pattern in Ralph's naming preferences—"Fuck _____ ".) Here's the main index as it existed back in December of 2014. Let's take a look and see what kind of forum the Ralphamale can build:
> View attachment 3081648
> This was near the height of GamerGate. As you can see, it was just bustling with activity. Let's take a look inside the subforums.
> Here's the subforum "Console Gaming":
> ...


>Tfw you were shitposting there and it's now been like 4-5 years.


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Mar 25, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 3106921
> Yes Ethan, Error 404 COHOST NOT FOUND.
> 
> I love how I basically bullied him into improperly gunting the page.
> ...


You can still get to the cohost pages.

Try: killstream.live/cohost/gator
And: killstream.live/cohost/rand


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Mar 25, 2022)

@#KillAllPedos good post with the ralph stuff. I highly recommend looking into all the broteampill stuff with ralph back in the day. It was quite amazing to see.


----------



## Keranu (Apr 6, 2022)

Ralph is planning on writing another killer entry for his livejournal. He's ovulating as we speak.

I really hope Ralph totally proves how he didn't date rape Alice. Or how his gunt senses knew all along that Jesse PS does not have a twin brother.

Own the haters, Ralph. They're the only ones that read your queer space anyways.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 6, 2022)

Research Purposes Mostly said:


> You can still get to the cohost pages.
> 
> Try: killstream.live/cohost/gator
> And: killstream.live/cohost/rand


The page was more improperly gunted than I thought. 

What a stupid rage pig.


----------



## Sam Losco (Apr 6, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> The page was more improperly gunted than I thought.
> 
> What a stupid rage pig.


lol it changes the URL to
https://killstream.live/cohost__trashed/gator/
https://killstream.live/cohost__trashed/rand/

TRASHED.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 7, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> lol it changes the URL to
> https://killstream.live/cohost__trashed/gator/
> https://killstream.live/cohost__trashed/rand/
> 
> TRASHED.


Too bad killstream.tv doesn't redirect to killstream.tv/trashed


----------



## ddlloo (Apr 7, 2022)

Since gator left he literally only used the website as a place to sell his Bowling tickets. It's a complete mess.


----------



## Christorian X (Apr 8, 2022)

ddlloo said:


> Since gator left he literally only used the website as a place to sell his Bowling tickets. It's a complete mess.


My guess is he's either too drugged/drunk to process at a level needed to fix it or just rage quit anything on it that doesn't bring him money.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (May 21, 2022)

Just a reminder that this faggot made a big deal about how he needs to get back to writing more and had even cancelled shows because he’s said he’s writing and has only posted his crybaby tumblr entries and one horrible and pointless article since. Lying fat sack of shit yet again!


----------



## Temperance XIV (Jul 6, 2022)

Ralph wrote a new hit-piece on his blog about @Alinktothefacts, who was an old college friend of Amanda Morris and has been sharing details about her on KF.
https://theralphretort.com/a-portrait-of-an-alog/ [archive]
He hilariously wrote it under the pen name "Amanda Ralph", even though it's clearly him based on the writing style. Also, remember that he has not currently and _will never_ marry Amanda. 


Spoiler: Article



Nate Perez: A Portrait of an Alog​
It’s sad when someone you once considered a friend goes out of their way to tear you down. It’s always out of a place of insecurity and jealousy. A normal person understands that life takes people in different directions, and they will continue with their business. If someone was really such a bad associate wouldn’t it be best to just cut them out and walk the other way? There is a special name for this particular breed of lowlife: Gator.

I was hoping that by ignoring this person they would grow tired of gossiping about a girl they used to know, but it seems clear that the attention they have gotten from running their mouth has fueled their delusions. Their brief acquaintanceship with me was the highlight of their sad existence. For the first time in their life, they matter.

At first, I felt sorry for this person. They are obviously mentally ill and miserable. However, they have been running their mouth for a while now and have spun some egregious lies about my family. It’s only fair that I give him the attention he’s been starving for. Also, I’ve been presented the perfect opportunity to break down the profile of the average Kiwifarms poster.

Meet Nate Perez, a 28-year-old autistic tank scrubber at the Florida Aquarium. First, let me preface this by saying this guy is severely mentally ill and retareded by his own admission. We went to the same high school but he was several grades ahead of me. He was notorious for creeping on female students and was known as “Nate the Rapist.”




 I am not one to believe rumors, so when I saw that he was transferring to my college I befriended him and helped him get adjusted. I invited him to hangout with my friends even though everyone thought he was weird. I was extremely tolerant and patient with his frequent meltdowns and inappropriate social behavior. I had to be very direct with him about boundaries. One time he sat outside clawing the bathroom door while I was getting dressed for a Halloween party. Frequently he would complain to me about women and how his life wasn’t fair because of his race and disability. It was exhausting to be his friend but I thought I was doing a good deed.

Nate was always very jealous of my relationships and when I was newly single, he made sure to be the first person to hit me up. This is textbook beta orbiter stuff. Since he thinks it’s so cute to share text messages, why don’t we take a look at some of the ones he left out?

While we were in college he was obsessed with another female student. Nate would often come to me literally crying because she wouldn’t message him back.



And he was deeply afraid of being called a rapist to the point of having frequent ptsd flashbacks.



He is delusional and totally hung up in the past.



A complete creep.



He also will feign suicide for attention.




 Just a very sad and pathetic person overall.




Guess that serves me right for trying to be nice to a simp.

Nate Perez is very mentally unwell and a stalker. He spends his free time attacking a new mother and her family online. It sure would sure be a shame if his employer, the Florida Aquarium, heard about his new hobby.


Ralph's tweets announcing it:

https://archive.ph/e40xN

https://archive.ph/OxuVn
The sockpuppetry is so obvious, and the article itself is very lazy & low-quality. Professional journalist and TABLOID GOD btw...


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Jul 6, 2022)

Temperance XIV said:


> Ralph wrote a new hit-piece on his blog about @Alinktothefacts, who was an old college friend of Amanda Morris and has been sharing details about her on KF.
> https://theralphretort.com/a-portrait-of-an-alog/ [archive]
> He hilariously wrote it under the pen name "Amanda Ralph", even though it's clearly him based on the writing style. Also, remember that he has not currently and _will never_ marry Amanda.
> 
> ...





Ralph now repeating his own fucking Tweets in the Disqus comments.


Like yeah the guys a weirdo, but what Ralph needs to also consider is this: noone cares.


----------



## Temperance XIV (Jul 6, 2022)

Here's Ralph talking about sending a letter of complaint to the employer of @Alinktothefacts. Ralph is planning on saying that he's been "harassing a young mother", and the Cozy chat also suggested including false animal abuse allegations since he works at an Aquarium.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## HotdogWater (Jul 6, 2022)

Temperance XIV said:


> Here's Ralph talking about sending a letter of complaint to the employer of @Alinktothefacts. Ralph is planning on saying that he's been "harassing a young mother", and the Cozy chat also suggested including false animal abuse allegations since he works at an Aquarium.
> View attachment 3463154


Ralph never ceases to amaze with his retardation. You'd think he would have learned by now that when you fuck with people's employers/sources of income and successfully take those away from them, you create an emotionally volatile enemy with nothing to lose and you paint a massive target on yourself. But he hasn't learned that lesson yet. Likely never will.

Last MATI stream dear fuhrer predicted that Ralph will meet a violent end, and I 100% agree. Not only this, but I think it will most likely be from someone he successfully attempts life ruination on. You can only play the odds so long before you cause the wrong person to lose their job. Even if it's not this guy, the guy that will do it is probably not far down the road.


----------



## GuntN7 (Jul 6, 2022)

nice diary entry, piggy

Cope and seethe more, ESL's will always write better than you. Try using Grammaly and ask Kaz to proof read everything before posting cringe.


----------



## InwardsStink (Jul 6, 2022)

Temperance XIV said:


> Here's Ralph talking about sending a letter of complaint to the employer of @Alinktothefacts. Ralph is planning on saying that he's been "harassing a young mother", and the Cozy chat also suggested including false animal abuse allegations since he works at an Aquarium.
> View attachment 3463154


When this dude shows up at your house and blows your head off there will be no one to blame but yourself.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Jul 6, 2022)

Temperance XIV said:


> Ralph wrote a new hit-piece on his blog about @Alinktothefacts, who was an old college friend of Amanda Morris and has been sharing details about her on KF.
> https://theralphretort.com/a-portrait-of-an-alog/ [archive]
> He hilariously wrote it under the pen name "Amanda Ralph", even though it's clearly him based on the writing style. Also, remember that he has not currently and _will never_ marry Amanda.
> 
> ...


I still don't know why Ralph write these Dairy entries. It just makes me believe him even way less and makes even more of a salty faggot.



Temperance XIV said:


> Here's Ralph talking about sending a letter of complaint to the employer of @Alinktothefacts. Ralph is planning on saying that he's been "harassing a young mother", and the Cozy chat also suggested including false animal abuse allegations since he works at an Aquarium.
> View attachment 3463154


Great idea, Ralph having more people fuck with you even more that will show them


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Jul 6, 2022)

HotdogWater said:


> Last MATI stream dear fuhrer predicted that Ralph will meet a violent end, and I 100% agree. Not only this, but I think it will most likely be from someone he successfully attempts life ruination on. You can only play the odds so long before you cause the wrong person to lose their job. Even if it's not this guy, the guy that will do it is probably not far down the road.


I just hope it’s live-streamed


----------



## Nod Flenders (Jul 6, 2022)

Temperance XIV said:


> Ralph wrote a new hit-piece on his blog about @Alinktothefacts, who was an old college friend of Amanda Morris and has been sharing details about her on KF.
> https://theralphretort.com/a-portrait-of-an-alog/ [archive]
> He hilariously wrote it under the pen name "Amanda Ralph", even though it's clearly him based on the writing style. Also, remember that he has not currently and _will never_ marry Amanda.


The Gunt's writing style is obvious. If he was smart, he'd try to at least write in a different style.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jul 6, 2022)

Temperance XIV said:


> Ralph wrote a new hit-piece on his blog about @Alinktothefacts, who was an old college friend of Amanda Morris and has been sharing details about her on KF.
> https://theralphretort.com/a-portrait-of-an-alog/ [archive]
> He hilariously wrote it under the pen name "Amanda Ralph", even though it's clearly him based on the writing style. Also, remember that he has not currently and _will never_ marry Amanda.
> 
> ...


@Alinktothefacts 100 percent BLACKED mantsu hard. gunt cucked once again. wonder if jcaeser had to pay for it this time


----------



## Obscura539 (Jul 6, 2022)

As many of us already know Ralph is suffering from god tier levels of delusion and projection. He recently penned a hit piece on a user that posts here under be pseudonym of “Amanda Ralph”.  In his article he makes a quote a few statements that stand out to me.





When Alice made accusations of sexual assault against Ethan Oliver Ralph he was initially unusually quiet about it.  He definitely did not want to draw more attention to it, even as donor bait.  I’m led to believe he was truly terrified and spent many nights whimpering.  Alice, if you read this. You should do your best to collect the evidence you have and come forward.  Your actions may prevent another victim from being gunted. #believeallwomen





Ralph still talks about gamergate like any of the catbois on cozy even know what that is.  He will drudge up 8 year old shit on another man’s wife because he laughed at him for getting beat in Portugal twice.  Nora could break this man tomorrow if she decided to appear on any stream and spill the beans. He desperately wants to get back to a better place in time.  A time where he wasn’t trapped into a spite baby with a pedophilic horse.  





Soph, grooming naive teenagers, getting prostitutes to kiss him, and eating shit come to mind. 





What Ralph must feel like most days when he is trapped in a shitty rental house attic screaming.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 6, 2022)

Temperance XIV said:


> Here's Ralph talking about sending a letter of complaint to the employer of @Alinktothefacts. Ralph is planning on saying that he's been "harassing a young mother", and the Cozy chat also suggested including false animal abuse allegations since he works at an Aquarium.
> View attachment 3463154


Yes, a young mother whose "boyfriend not husband" is nearly double her age or quadruple her mental age.

New poll.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jul 10, 2022)

InwardsStink said:


> When this dude shows up at your house and blows your head off there will be no one to blame but yourself.


I’d put money on his violent death coming courtesy of someone who has no idea who he is or what the Kill Report is and possibly has no idea what streaming is. Ralph acts like a complete shithead wigger everywhere he does so the odds are good. 

Then again, I’m pulling for him to hit a wall head-on at 80mph while drunk driving, killing only himself and confining Mantsu to a wheelchair where she’ll grow even fatter and her eating disorder will be what kills her. Either way, it’s all good.


----------



## free_protons4u (Jul 13, 2022)

I've been F5ing the top livejournal.com website TheRalphRetor nonstop to eagerly read the follow-up article on @Alinktothefacts, something the Ralphamale absolutely promised would 100% happen, but it hasn't been posted yet. How long does it take to craft 5 paragraphs of ad hominems in poorly written prose?


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jul 13, 2022)

free_protons4u said:


> I've been F5ing the top livejournal.com website TheRalphRetor nonstop to eagerly read the follow-up article on @Alinktothefacts, something the Ralphamale absolutely promised would 100% happen, but it hasn't been posted yet. How long does it take to craft 5 paragraphs of ad hominems in poorly written prose?


I'm more interested in the Portugal write-up from months ago, or the other 5 things he said he was writing when he took nights off from streaming.


----------



## Fìddlesticks (Aug 18, 2022)

Deciding to have fun with the AI generator

Finishing paragraphs from The Smoke :

Some people wanted me to go into detail, so there you go. I think you’re starting to catch my drift, whether you agree with it or not. I’m not gonna live as a fake. I’m not gonna give deference to subpar ex-employees who ratted on me while I was in my hospital bed. And I’m for damn sure not gonna give any more fucks about addressing anyone or any topic

If you want the smoke, you can get it.

AI continues:
_I’ll save my ammunition for discussing what I’ve learned from my trial. When that’s over, you won’t get a single word from me on that subject.

Also, the porn channel is gone._


The last 2 paragraphs of "Fear" :

The Emperor has no clothes, he has no children, and he has very few white blood cells left (allegedly).


Maybe, in another life, he wasn’t such a pussy.

AI continues :
_But how is this going to work out, I wonder?

I’m not really up for taking a bath in your love juice.

Yet.

I don’t even want to picture my dad’s penis.

I mean, what’s there to think about?

You love your dad, you have fantasies about him, and you’ve pretty much never looked at it.

You don’t even want to picture your dad’s penis.

How did this happen?

I never really even thought about my_ _dad much until today, and now, suddenly, I have to write this.

How can I continue like nothing ever happened?

How can I write about being all right when I’m not sure I really am?

I want to go to my grandparents’ house and get the books out and organize them, the fairy tale books, and my mother’s old Beatle’s, and maybe I could sit and read them.

But I don’t want to give up.

 _ETA: both of these were at the first time of asking Ai. I didn't re generate to get anything funnier. Ai knows it all apparently.... ahhhhh beejams


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Aug 19, 2022)

Fìddlesticks said:


> the AI generator


Did you kidnap Evan Ralph? These results share DNA with Ethan. What generator did you use anyway?


----------



## Fìddlesticks (Aug 19, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Did you kidnap Evan Ralph? These results share DNA with Ethan. What generator did you use anyway?





			https://app.inferkit.com/demo
		


It's this one. The same one used for AHHHHHHHHH Beejams.


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Sep 15, 2022)

Killstream.live appears to be felted by Ralph himself every time he attempts coding the website. This is an occurrence since Gator left.
_Before_


Archive
_After_

Archive
SAD!


Gator is getting notifications everytime Ralph attempts to change something on the Killstream.live website



Spoiler: Notifications


----------

